# Russian platoon surrenders to Ukranian military



## Litwin

(Google translate) A whole reconnaissance platoon of the 74th Motorized Rifle Brigade surrendered near Chernihiv.



Moscow horde is losing war in Ukraine , pictures, videos the regular updates


----------



## EvilCat Breath

You can't really believe this?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Nitwit,
Pull down your skirt, you bias is showing.

Russia is gonna ragdoll those fools.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS

You need to stop watching Stripes.


----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?





Gabe Lackmann said:


> Nitwit,
> Pull down your skirt, you bias is showing.
> 
> Russia is gonna ragdoll those fools.


all Moscow´s useful idiots , provide Vova Putler with hand services


----------



## 1srelluc

LOL


----------



## Litwin

ZZ PUPPS said:


> You need to stop watching Stripes.


"Muscovite aluminum stocks on the markets in Japan collapsed, worth nothing. Muscovite stocks crashed, with the country's *main index dropping 45%. *Muscovite Ruble plummets to (historic) record low. With 1 Ruble being worth .012 of a U.S. Dollar. Moscow Stock Exchange suspends trading amid Ukraine crisis to keep it from completely crashing. Investors have thrown Muscovite under an 18 wheel truck because a bus didn't have enough tires."   Stay strong Ukraine


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Litwin said:


> all Moscow´s useful idiots , provide Vova Putler with hand services
> 
> View attachment 606188


Word in the Duma is that they are coming to your house next.

Watch out Nitwit...I heard the Spetzsnaz are pretty mean.


----------



## Litwin

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Duma


bad news for moscow poodles









						Russia’s Economy on the Brink of Crisis After Ukraine Attack - The Moscow Times
					

Russia’s economy faces being plunged into a fresh economic crisis following Moscow’s move to start military action in Ukraine.




					www.themoscowtimes.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

and its just the very*  first day* of the horde aggression


----------



## Litwin

the  anti- war protest all over Muscovy , bad news for pootler ....


----------



## Litwin

Putin is the new Hitler’: Israelis protest invasion outside Muscovite embassy​








						‘Putin is the new Hitler’: Israelis protest invasion outside Russian embassy
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?





1srelluc said:


> LOL





Gabe Lackmann said:


> Word in the Duma is that they are coming to your house next.
> 
> Watch out Nitwit...I heard the Spetzsnaz are pretty mean.



YOU HORDE LOVER , HOW IT FEELS ?)))


----------



## 1srelluc

Litwin said:


> YOU HORDE LOVER , HOW IT FEELS ?)))


Big hairy deal, what, did you think that the Russians were not going to take initial casualties? 

More to the point do you think they will care? The Ukraine of yesterday is gone, get used to that fact.

I just hope Putin realizes his goals before more on both sides are killed/wounded and Biden wrecks our economy for good and all.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann




----------



## Litwin

1srelluc said:


> Russians were not going to take initial casualties


ask you fav moscow  ussr , oops we killed in in A-stan)))










						Afghanistan: Soviet Withdrawal Hastened Collapse Of Communism
					

Prague, 15 February 1999 (RFE/RL) -- Ten years ago today, the last Soviet troops left Afghanistan in the final act of a war which sped the collapse of the Soviet Union and so destabilized Afghanistan that it has remained in conflict ever since. The withdrawal ended a debacle for the Soviet...




					www.rferl.org


----------



## 1srelluc

Litwin said:


> ask you fav moscow  ussr , oops we killed in in A-stan)))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afghanistan: Soviet Withdrawal Hastened Collapse Of Communism
> 
> 
> Prague, 15 February 1999 (RFE/RL) -- Ten years ago today, the last Soviet troops left Afghanistan in the final act of a war which sped the collapse of the Soviet Union and so destabilized Afghanistan that it has remained in conflict ever since. The withdrawal ended a debacle for the Soviet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rferl.org


----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?





Gabe Lackmann said:


> Nitwit,
> Pull down your skirt, you bias is showing.
> 
> Russia is gonna ragdoll those fools.





ZZ PUPPS said:


> You need to stop watching Stripes.


*the civilization hate you poodles *of pootler


----------



## EvilCat Breath

It took 15 minutes for Russian forces to take Chernobyl securing the highway to bring in ground forces.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> It took 15 minutes for Russian forces to take Chernobyl securing the highway to bring in ground forces.


said your Moscow generals in A-stan , results  you know )


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Litwin said:


> *the civilization hate you poodles *of pootler








OH SHITSKI...NO MORE RADAR!




DEATH FROM ABOVE





COMM'S OUT NITWIT









						Russia presses invasion to outskirts of Ukrainian capital
					

KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russia pressed its invasion of Ukraine to the outskirts of the capital Friday after unleashing airstrikes on cities and military bases and sending in troops and tanks from three sides in an attack that could rewrite the global post-Cold War security order.




					apnews.com
				








THE BEAR IS AT THE DOOR NITWIT.


----------



## RodISHI

Litwin said:


> and its just the very*  first day* of the horde aggression


Lots of videos out there where they have been arresting these protesters in Russia too.

There is no doubt Putin isn't getting it all done easily. He has a lot of assets out there on the line. Hopefully Ukraine can get a load of them off the table. Put'n claims no jets loss but they had already lost six as of yesterday. 

Its a heavy toll on the Ukrainians though but has been as Russia whittled away them over the years.

BTW where is Russia staging from?


----------



## Litwin

Ivan how it feels ? Israelis vs Moscow´s passports)))


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Russia soldiers stand down as they 'didn't know they were sent to kill
					

RUSSIAN soldiers reportedly surrendered to Ukrainian troops and reportedly claimed they had been unaware they would be deployed to "kill Ukrainians."




					www.express.co.uk
				





*"Ukraine's US Embassy in Washington claimed a group of Russian soldiers had surrendered to Ukrainian forces. Russia launched a "special operation" into Ukraine on Thursday morning, sparking fears Vladimir Putin will seek to inglobate the whole country into Russia. Ambassador Oksana Markarova said: "We've had confirmation from our Chief Commander one of the platoons of the 74th Motorised Brigade from Kemerovo has surrendered.  Also noting they didn't know they were brought in to Ukraine to kill Ukrainians.*

*"They thought they were doing something else there." Ms Markarova said. The Ambassador added: "Now Ukraine has activated our right to self-defense in accordance with international law. "The combat spirit of Ukrainian military is high. We are fighting, we will be fighting - not only our brave and motivated military but all Ukrainians."President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday he had no other option but to order what he has called a special operation against Ukraine."*

First of all, I highly doubt that a single Russian soldier would surrender to a bunch of Ukranian Nazis....this definitely smells like fake news or even a false flag operations orchestrated by Biden -- ( who is currently still sleep in his bunker because he is senile) -- but all of the blood that will be shed would be on the hands of the Democrats because they stole the election....which is why this whole thing is happening, because they stole the election...if Trump won, Putin wouldn't have been forced to invade Ukraine to find evidence of election fraud.....Lastly, why aren't we all cheering for the Russian invasion of Ukraine? The Ukraine are Nazis, always have been....except for when they were part of Russia, because then they weren't Nazis, I mean, umm....it's complicated...Bottom line is, Putin is the only man willing to finally take a stand against Nazis...why are Dems supporting Nazis?? If this is true and Ukraine now has Russian soldiers as prisoners....Russia needs to nuke Ukraine and make a statement -- as long as it's done in a savvy and genius way...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## SassyIrishLass

Ukrainian's are not Nazis. 

Stop show boating


----------



## Peace

For the sake of the Ukrainian people I hope they do win and survive but living in reality you better hide before you die because Putin is going to genocide your ass and the Ukraine is just the fucking start!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Biff_Poindexter

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ukrainian's are not Nazis.
> 
> Stop show boating


Oh, they are very much Nazis....

Putin and the reactionary right-wingers on this message board told me so....

Must be true....

Or, Putin can just be lying about Ukraine being a government controlled by Nazis as a "savvy" way to invade.....

You should brush up on your right-wing talking points if you aren't aware that Ukraine are Nazis now


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Oh, they are very much Nazis....
> 
> Putin and the reactionary right-wingers on this message board told me so....
> 
> Must be true....
> 
> Or, Putin can just be lying about Ukraine being a government controlled by Nazis as a "savvy" way to invade.....
> 
> You should brush up on your right-wing talking points if you aren't aware that Ukraine are Nazis now



You're a fckn idiot trying way to hard


----------



## Peace

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Oh, they are very much Nazis....
> 
> Putin and the reactionary right-wingers on this message board told me so....
> 
> Must be true....
> 
> Or, Putin can just be lying about Ukraine being a government controlled by Nazis as a "savvy" way to invade.....
> 
> You should brush up on your right-wing talking points if you aren't aware that Ukraine are Nazis now


Show me where the that was written so I can read it for myself because if some idiot claimed the Ukrainian people are Nazis then they are as retarded as you!

Also Putin is not a Nazi but just your run of the mill megalomaniac that you would lust for had he only been a Democrat!

Finally, even if True the Ukraine isn’t going to survive and sooner than later Russia will take them and next is Poland…

Oh, I am not rooting for Putin but stating my opinion!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Show me where the that was written so I can read it for myself because if some idiot claimed the Ukrainian people are Nazis then they are as retarded as you!
> 
> Also Putin is not a Nazi but just your run of the mill megalomaniac that you would lust for had he only been a Democrat!
> 
> Finally, even if True the Ukraine isn’t going to survive and sooner than later Russia will take them and next is Poland…
> 
> Oh, I am not rooting for Putin but stating my opinion!



You hurt Poindexter's fweelings


----------



## Peace

SassyIrishLass said:


> You hurt Poindexter's fweelings


I truly like Buffy and feel bad for my gurl but at times his trolling even make me wonder what the hell!


----------



## BothWings

The Nazis often hired non-Germans to guard the death camps. Ukrainians were among the most common.


----------



## sartre play

War with the goal of dominion over people land and resources. This is the best humans are capable of?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Bruce_Almighty said:


> I truly like Buffy and feel bad for my gurl but at times his trolling even make me wonder what the hell!



The moment it brought Nazi into it lost


----------



## SassyIrishLass

BothWings said:


> The Nazis often hired non-Germans to guard the death camps. Ukrainians were among the most common.



We imprisoned Japanese/Americans. Just saying


----------



## Peace

SassyIrishLass said:


> The moment it brought Nazi into it lost


True, and the sad part my Grandfather was a Nazi, so it make me wonder why Buffy is so hateful by describing that sinister bastard to today Ukrainian people?


----------



## Litwin

Managing Russia’s dissolution
					

Rising social, ethnic, economic and regional pressures indicate that Russia is heading toward fragmentation.




					thehill.com


----------



## BothWings

Bruce_Almighty said:


> True, and the sad part my Grandfather was a Nazi, so it make me wonder why Buffy is so hateful by describing that sinister bastard to today Ukrainian people?


I had a great uncle in the Wehrmacht. No SS on his uniform though.


----------



## Peace

BothWings said:


> I had a great uncle in the Wehrmacht. No SS on his uniform though.


Mine was an actual Nazi, and even though I am ashamed of what he did the fact is I am not him and neither are the Ukrainian people!


----------



## SassyIrishLass

Bruce_Almighty said:


> True, and the sad part my Grandfather was a Nazi, so it make me wonder why Buffy is so hateful by describing that sinister bastard to today Ukrainian people?



The past is past. My great grandfather was Sinn Fein. Mixed emotions regarding that. Their cause was true, the methods questionable


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

The price for one unit is 15 Million Us Dollars.  💸


----------



## woodwork201

Litwin said:


>


I'm trying to remember, who was President in 2014 when Putin invaded Ukraine?  And was 2014 before or after Obama was caught on camera sending the message to Putin, "after the election"?


----------



## Litwin

woodwork201 said:


> I'm trying to remember, who was President in *2014 *when Putin invaded Ukraine?  And was 2014 before or after Obama was caught on camera sending the message to Putin, "after the election"?


whats about Georgia, Molodova?  appeasement never works


----------



## BothWings

We are probably all descended from people who have done bad things. Humans used to be BASTARDS to each other in most places at one time or another. Torture, slavery, injustice, rape, murder, false imprisonment or imprisonment without a trial.... It's all happened everywhere at some point. Sometimes it runs in families, sometimes it is isolated to individuals.


----------



## 22lcidw

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Mine was an actual Nazi, and even though I am ashamed of what he did the fact is I am not him and neither are the Ukrainian people!


We here must avoid that. For it is easy to be seduced in a bad time when a movement takes life.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

The Ukranian nazis had a  chance to help Trump and sink Biden. They turned it down. They deserve what they get.


----------



## Godboy

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Oh, they are very much Nazis....
> 
> Putin and the reactionary right-wingers on this message board told me so....
> 
> Must be true....
> 
> Or, Putin can just be lying about Ukraine being a government controlled by Nazis as a "savvy" way to invade.....
> 
> You should brush up on your right-wing talking points if you aren't aware that Ukraine are Nazis now


What right wingers told you they were Nazis?


----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> believe this?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Natural Citizen

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?



OP is pretty much just a spam bot. He's been spamming the board for the last couple of weeks with the same old smut.


----------



## harryo

Gabe Lackmann said:


> View attachment 606251
> View attachment 606252
> OH SHITSKI...NO MORE RADAR!
> 
> View attachment 606253
> DEATH FROM ABOVE
> 
> View attachment 606254
> 
> COMM'S OUT NITWIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia presses invasion to outskirts of Ukrainian capital
> 
> 
> KYIV, Ukraine (AP) — Russia pressed its invasion of Ukraine to the outskirts of the capital Friday after unleashing airstrikes on cities and military bases and sending in troops and tanks from three sides in an attack that could rewrite the global post-Cold War security order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 606256
> 
> THE BEAR IS AT THE DOOR NITWIT.


Gabe likes Putin, Hitler, Stalin, Amin, PolPot = all the good guys


----------



## Lesh

Godboy said:


> What right wingers told you they were Nazis?


That's what Putin said.

Would he lie?


----------



## Litwin

Confirmed that the Ukrainians have retaken Hostomel airport; surviving *moskal *paratrooper flee into the woods.


----------



## Litwin

Natural Citizen said:


> OP


ivan lover, go back to your fav khan


----------



## Litwin

harryo said:


> Gabe likes Putin, Hitler, Stalin, Amin, PolPot = all the good guys


and his mom


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

SLAVE UKRAINE  ! *FIRE , FIRE MORE FIRE  !*


----------



## bendog

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Russia soldiers stand down as they 'didn't know they were sent to kill
> 
> 
> RUSSIAN soldiers reportedly surrendered to Ukrainian troops and reportedly claimed they had been unaware they would be deployed to "kill Ukrainians."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ukraine's US Embassy in Washington claimed a group of Russian soldiers had surrendered to Ukrainian forces. Russia launched a "special operation" into Ukraine on Thursday morning, sparking fears Vladimir Putin will seek to inglobate the whole country into Russia. Ambassador Oksana Markarova said: "We've had confirmation from our Chief Commander one of the platoons of the 74th Motorised Brigade from Kemerovo has surrendered.  Also noting they didn't know they were brought in to Ukraine to kill Ukrainians.
> 
> "They thought they were doing something else there." Ms Markarova said. The Ambassador added: "Now Ukraine has activated our right to self-defense in accordance with international law. "The combat spirit of Ukrainian military is high. We are fighting, we will be fighting - not only our brave and motivated military but all Ukrainians."President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday he had no other option but to order what he has called a special operation against Ukraine."*
> 
> First of all, I highly doubt that a single Russian soldier would surrender to a bunch of Ukranian Nazis....this definitely smells like fake news or even a false flag operations orchestrated by Biden -- ( who is currently still sleep in his bunker because he is senile) -- but all of the blood that will be shed would be on the hands of the Democrats because they stole the election....which is why this whole thing is happening, because they stole the election...if Trump won, Putin wouldn't have been forced to invade Ukraine to find evidence of election fraud.....Lastly, why aren't we all cheering for the Russian invasion of Ukraine? The Ukraine are Nazis, always have been....except for when they were part of Russia, because then they weren't Nazis, I mean, umm....it's complicated...Bottom line is, Putin is the only man willing to finally take a stand against Nazis...why are Dems supporting Nazis?? If this is true and Ukraine now has Russian soldiers as prisoners....Russia needs to nuke Ukraine and make a statement -- as long as it's done in a savvy and genius way...


Those poor nazis.


----------



## harryo

Litwin said:


>


 What about Belerus?  They are helping Russia, aren't they? My coworker is from Belarus. He says Stalin wasn't as bad as Hitler. He only robbed banks for the party


----------



## marvin martian

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Russia soldiers stand down as they 'didn't know they were sent to kill
> 
> 
> RUSSIAN soldiers reportedly surrendered to Ukrainian troops and reportedly claimed they had been unaware they would be deployed to "kill Ukrainians."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.express.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Ukraine's US Embassy in Washington claimed a group of Russian soldiers had surrendered to Ukrainian forces. Russia launched a "special operation" into Ukraine on Thursday morning, sparking fears Vladimir Putin will seek to inglobate the whole country into Russia. Ambassador Oksana Markarova said: "We've had confirmation from our Chief Commander one of the platoons of the 74th Motorised Brigade from Kemerovo has surrendered.  Also noting they didn't know they were brought in to Ukraine to kill Ukrainians.
> 
> "They thought they were doing something else there." Ms Markarova said. The Ambassador added: "Now Ukraine has activated our right to self-defense in accordance with international law. "The combat spirit of Ukrainian military is high. We are fighting, we will be fighting - not only our brave and motivated military but all Ukrainians."President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday he had no other option but to order what he has called a special operation against Ukraine."*
> 
> First of all, I highly doubt that a single Russian soldier would surrender to a bunch of Ukranian Nazis....this definitely smells like fake news or even a false flag operations orchestrated by Biden -- ( who is currently still sleep in his bunker because he is senile) -- but all of the blood that will be shed would be on the hands of the Democrats because they stole the election....which is why this whole thing is happening, because they stole the election...if Trump won, Putin wouldn't have been forced to invade Ukraine to find evidence of election fraud.....Lastly, why aren't we all cheering for the Russian invasion of Ukraine? The Ukraine are Nazis, always have been....except for when they were part of Russia, because then they weren't Nazis, I mean, umm....it's complicated...Bottom line is, Putin is the only man willing to finally take a stand against Nazis...why are Dems supporting Nazis?? If this is true and Ukraine now has Russian soldiers as prisoners....Russia needs to nuke Ukraine and make a statement -- as long as it's done in a savvy and genius way...



Every death in Ukraine is on you, Biden supporter.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

harryo said:


> What about Belerus? They are helping Russia, aren't they?


a VERY complicated qestion, answer is no they dont , Lukasenka believed until today that it´ll be no war   . L´s problem that he lost election and he stays in power only on the Moscow bayonets ... but if he´d have chance he ´d attack Moscow in the back without hesitation


----------



## Richard-H

Ukrainian collaboration with Nazi Germany - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

harryo said:


> Gabe likes Putin, Hitler, Stalin, Amin, PolPot = all the good guys


Awwww...does Nitwit have a girlfriend?

Two bootlicker peas in a pod.


----------



## Litwin

harryo said:


> What about Belerus?  They are helping Russia, aren't they? My coworker is from Belarus. He says Stalin wasn't as bad as Hitler. He only robbed banks for the party


----------



## Litwin

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Awwww


ivan lover watch it and tell me how it feels ?


----------



## harryo

Gabe Lackmann why do you people love criminals and murderers?


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Litwin said:


> ivan lover watch it and tell me how it feels ?


Honestly, it feels like the Russians are stomping the ever loving shit out of the subhuman Ukrainian dogs.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

harryo said:


> Gabe Lackmann why do you people love criminals and murderers?


Harryhole--I will not speak to you until I get your boyfriend Nitwit's permission.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Bruce_Almighty said:


> I truly like Buffy and feel bad for my gurl but at times his trolling even make me wonder what the hell!


I know it hurts that I end up educating you people more than you like to admit -- but if you don't know that reactionary rightwing morons are justifying this invasion by claiming Ukrainians are Nazis, that is a you problem, not mine....

Thank me for educating you and apologize....









						Russia Hopes to 'Cleanse' Ukraine of 'Nazis,' Says Putin's Spokesman - The Moscow Times
					

Russian troops crossed into Ukrainian territory in the early hours of Thursday morning after a televised address by Putin.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




This is why I mock you morons like I do...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

harryo said:


> What about Belerus?  They are helping Russia, aren't they? My coworker is from Belarus. He says Stalin wasn't as bad as Hitler. He only robbed banks for the party


----------



## harryo

Gabe Lackmann you sure have a lot of mature replies


----------



## Peace

Biff_Poindexter said:


> I know it hurts that I end up educating you people more than you like to admit -- but if you don't know that reactionary rightwing morons are justifying this invasion by claiming Ukrainians are Nazis, that is a you problem, not mine....
> 
> Thank me for educating you and apologize....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Hopes to 'Cleanse' Ukraine of 'Nazis,' Says Putin's Spokesman - The Moscow Times
> 
> 
> Russian troops crossed into Ukrainian territory in the early hours of Thursday morning after a televised address by Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themoscowtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I mock you morons like I do...


No evidence of the right on this board doing it and you are edukkkating no one twat boy!


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Godboy said:


> What right wingers told you they were Nazis?


You don't have to apologize...









						Russia Hopes to 'Cleanse' Ukraine of 'Nazis,' Says Putin's Spokesman - The Moscow Times
					

Russian troops crossed into Ukrainian territory in the early hours of Thursday morning after a televised address by Putin.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				




You twisting yourself into pretzel shapes to justify why you are ill-informed moron instead of admitting you were wrong is apology enough...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Bruce_Almighty said:


> No evidence of the right on this board doing it and you are edukkkating no one twat boy!


Oh really?? Please hold...


----------



## Peace

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Oh really?? Please hold...


Well I asked for it and you never showed it, so now you will back your retardation up?


----------



## watchingfromafar

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Honestly, it feels like the Russians are stomping the ever loving shit out of the subhuman Ukrainian dogs.


Russia is finished. The Russian people will, in the near future, hang Putin until he is dead.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

harryo said:


> Gabe Lackmann you sure have a lot of mature replies


Because you have no questions...just asinine, programmed statements. 

You are a fucking NPC.

I never seriously engage with your type. 

Because your type has no depth, no introspection, no contemplation.

You just show up...vomit talking points and programmed thoughts...then fuck off into the ether.

Just like Nitwit.

Nitwit is a propaganda Xerox machine.

You both are human Speak n' Spells.


----------



## Litwin

Great Jobs Brothers, death to the hordemen and horde´s poodle


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Well I asked for it and you never showed it, so now you will back your retardation up?


Here is what is going to happen...I am going to post 2 different right-wing cucks on this message board claiming Ukrainians are Nazis...

and what you are going to do is find a way to pretend that doesn't count....because you are entirely full of shit...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Peace

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Here is what is going to happen...I am going to post 2 different right-wing cucks on this message board claiming Ukrainians are Nazis...
> 
> and what you are going to do is find a way to pretend that doesn't count....because you are entirely full of shit...
> 
> View attachment 606330
> 
> View attachment 606335


Wrong, and any idiot that compares today Ukrainian people to Nazi Germany is an idiot, simple as that Buffy…


----------



## Litwin

harryo said:


> Gabe Lackmann you sure have a lot of mature replies


AND pigs , a very strange creature


----------



## Litwin

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Nitwit is a propaganda Xerox machine.


thank you , i really hate your barbarism


----------



## Litwin

watchingfromafar said:


> Russia is finished. The Russian people will, in the near future, hang Putin until he is dead.


agreed


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Litwin said:


> thank you , i really hate your barbarism


It is ok.

In a few more days the Ukrainian dog men will be at the feet of the mighty Russian bear.

Their sins must be atoned for.

They have poked the bear, and now some must be eaten.

They will give up the Donbas and the bear will leave. 

Some lessons must be taught the hard way.


----------



## Peace

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Here is what is going to happen...I am going to post 2 different right-wing cucks on this message board claiming Ukrainians are Nazis...
> 
> and what you are going to do is find a way to pretend that doesn't count....because you are entirely full of shit...
> 
> View attachment 606330
> 
> View attachment 606335


Now Buffy did you know there are Neo-Nazi elements in Russia, Ukraine, oh hell all around the World?

So there are Neo-Nazis for sure but are all the Ukrainian people Nazis?

No.


----------



## Decus

Gabe Lackmann said:


> It is ok.
> 
> In a few more days the Ukrainian dog men will be at the feet of the mighty Russian bear.
> 
> Their sins must be atoned for.
> 
> They have poked the bear, and now some must be eaten.
> 
> They will give up the Donbas and the bear will leave.
> 
> Some lessons must be taught the hard way.



I sincerely hope that Ukrainians send thousands of Russians home in body bags. Putin is a psycho and the sooner Russians finally realize this the better.

.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Wrong, and any idiot that compares today Ukrainian people to Nazi Germany is an idiot, simple as that Buffy…


Your claim was:

_*No evidence of the right on this board doing it*_

And when I show evidence of your right wing circle jerk teammates doing just that....


Instead of admitting you were wrong -- you went on to exhibit the exact same bitch behavior I said you would....


----------



## Godboy

Lesh said:


> That's what Putin said.
> 
> Would he lie?


Would Putin lie? What kind of jackass question is that?


----------



## Godboy

Biff_Poindexter said:


> You don't have to apologize...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia Hopes to 'Cleanse' Ukraine of 'Nazis,' Says Putin's Spokesman - The Moscow Times
> 
> 
> Russian troops crossed into Ukrainian territory in the early hours of Thursday morning after a televised address by Putin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.themoscowtimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You twisting yourself into pretzel shapes to justify why you are ill-informed moron instead of admitting you were wrong is apology enough...


Apologize for what? What does this ^ have to do with right wingers?


----------



## Litwin

this one made my day )


----------



## Litwin

Decus said:


> I sincerely hope that Ukrainians send thousands of Russians home in body bags. Putin is a psycho and the sooner Russians finally realize this the better.
> 
> .


+1


----------



## Litwin

Decus said:


> I sincerely hope that Ukrainians send thousands of Russians home in body bags. Putin is a psycho and the sooner Russians finally realize this the better.
> 
> .


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Decus said:


> I sincerely hope that Ukrainians send thousands of Russians home in body bags. Putin is a psycho and the sooner Russians finally realize this the better.
> 
> .


The Russians will be victorious and the Ukrainians will be soundly defeated. 

Ukrainian atrocities against innocent civilians in the Donbas has to stop.

Over 3,000 civilians have been murdered, mostly by indiscriminate shelling of towns and villages over the the past 8 years. 

Instead of granting the ethnic Russians their freedoms they bomb them and kill them.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Godboy said:


> Would Putin lie? What kind of jackass question is that?


The real question is..why would so many right-wingers reflexively accept Putin's lies and repeat them??

Even the right-wing's favorite buckdancing minstrel, Candace Owens is having to pretend she is was shocked by Putin's lie...after parroting his propaganda over and over again...


She is awaiting word from the Kremlin??

Lol...I swear you people are showing yourselves to be utter clowns....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Godboy said:


> Apologize for what? What does this ^ have to do with right wingers?


Right-wingers are parroting Putin's bullshit  justification for invading Ukraine -- then pretending to act shocked when they see Putin was lying...


----------



## Decus

Gabe Lackmann said:


> The Russians will be victorious and the Ukrainians will be soundly defeated.
> 
> Ukrainian atrocities against innocent civilians in the Donbas has to stop.
> 
> Over 3,000 civilians have been murdered, mostly by indiscriminate shelling of towns and villages over the the past 8 years.
> 
> Instead of granting the ethnic Russians their freedoms they bomb them and kill them.



You believe Russian propaganda - I'm shocked you'd be so foolish.........................not really.

.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Decus said:


> You believe Russian propaganda - I'm shocked you'd be so foolish.........................not really.
> 
> .


Oh shut up...do you live in Donbas MFer? 

Where you gettin your information from?

Who killed those 3000 civilians?

It wasn't the Russians.

Who is arming the Ukrainians with bombs to kill those people?

It wasn't the Russians.

Why don't you take a few moments to critically think you fucking DRONE!


----------



## Godboy

Biff_Poindexter said:


> The real question is..why would so many right-wingers reflexively accept Putin's lies and repeat them??
> 
> Even the right-wing's favorite buckdancing minstrel, Candace Owens is having to pretend she is was shocked by Putin's lie...after parroting his propaganda over and over again...
> 
> 
> She is awaiting word from the Kremlin??
> 
> Lol...I swear you people are showing yourselves to be utter clowns....


Because Candice Owens said something, it is now the position of everyone on the right?


----------



## Godboy

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Right-wingers are parroting Putin's bullshit  justification for invading Ukraine -- then pretending to act shocked when they see Putin was lying...


Im not seeing any evidence of your claim.


----------



## skye

Interesting, I didn't know this was happening in Ukraine.  


The Azov battalion recruits neo-Nazis from all over Europe under its flag similar to that of the SS Das Reich, it is commanded by its founder Andrey Biletsky who was promoted to colonel. It is not just a military unit but an ideological and political movement, and Biletsky is the charismatic leader in particular for the youth organization that is educated to hate Russians by his book “_The words of the white Führer._“


In Ukraine, the Azov Battalion with its neo-Nazi flag.















						Azov Regiment - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Decus

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Oh shut up...do you live in Donbas MFer?
> 
> Where you gettin your information from?
> 
> Who killed those 3000 civilians?
> 
> It wasn't the Russians.
> 
> Who is arming the Ukrainians with bombs to kill those people?
> 
> It wasn't the Russians.
> 
> Why don't you take a few moments to critically think you fucking DRONE!



Russian soldiers have been fighting in the Ukraine since 2014. Violence to destabilize a country is standard operating procedure for Russia. Blame Russia.

"_Up to 15,000 Russian soldiers have been sent to Ukraine over the past two months, and at least 200 may have died in combat there, according to rights groups_."

"_Moscow denies that it has deployed regular troops to Ukraine to prop up separatists battling Kiev forces, but reports have emerged over the past weeks that Russian soldiers are on the ground in Ukraine_."









						Thousands of Russian soldiers sent to Ukraine, say rights groups
					

Moscow denies deploying regular troops, but reports suggest up to 15,000 soldiers have been sent to assist separatists since July




					www.theguardian.com
				




Please pass along my kind regards to your mother.

.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Decus said:


> Russian soldiers have been fighting in the Ukraine since 2014. Violence to destabilize a country is standard operating procedure for Russia. Blame Russia.
> 
> "_Up to 15,000 Russian soldiers have been sent to Ukraine over the past two months, and at least 200 may have died in combat there, according to rights groups_."
> 
> "_Moscow denies that it has deployed regular troops to Ukraine to prop up separatists battling Kiev forces, but reports have emerged over the past weeks that Russian soldiers are on the ground in Ukraine_."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thousands of Russian soldiers sent to Ukraine, say rights groups
> 
> 
> Moscow denies deploying regular troops, but reports suggest up to 15,000 soldiers have been sent to assist separatists since July
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please pass along my kind regards to your mother.
> 
> .











						Donbass: The Grey Zone
					

Life in the frontline villages




					rtd.rt.com


----------



## Decus

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Donbass: The Grey Zone
> 
> 
> Life in the frontline villages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rtd.rt.com



Russian propaganda published by a Russian "news" organization - go figure.

Too fcking funny.

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

for the fools who think Putin is the enemy of the world instead of Biden and Nato. GET A BRAIN.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Donbass: The Grey Zone
> 
> 
> Life in the frontline villages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rtd.rt.com


You provided the fucking Guardian...pot meet kettle.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

LA RAM FAN said:


> for the fools who think Putin is the enemy of the world instead of Biden and Nato. GET A BRAIN.


Which is pretty much everyone on this site.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> for the fools who think Putin is the enemy of the world instead of Biden and Nato. GET A BRAIN.


Love how the troll posts a laughing smiley without even looking at the evidence in the video.proof he is CLOSED MINDED and only sees what he WANTS to see,not open minded about anything other than what the CIA controlled media brainwashes him on.


----------



## Decus

Gabe Lackmann said:


> You provided the fucking Guardian...pot meet kettle.



Your hero Putin is a whack job, why would you.......never mind.















						The Personal Politics of Putin’s Security Council Meeting - The Moscow Times
					

Opinion | Russia’s highest officials are often described as Vladimir Putin’s court.




					www.themoscowtimes.com
				





"_The conduct of Russian President Vladimir Putin in the crisis over Ukraine *has opened a window into the world of a leader who appears to be increasingly paranoid and politically isolated*, Western officials and analysts say_."









						Ukraine crisis exposes Putin's 'isolated, paranoid' world: Western officials
					

The Russian President's historic Monday evening address had been bizarre, say political watchers.  Read more at straitstimes.com.




					www.straitstimes.com
				




.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Love how the troll posts a laughing smiley without even looking at the evidence in the video.proof he is CLOSED MINDED and only sees what he WANTS to see,not open minded about anything other than what the CIA controlled media brainwashes him on.


i rest my case.one more trollboy paid shill from langley to put on ignore.


----------



## Decus

LA RAM FAN said:


> i rest my case.one more trollboy paid shill from langley to put on ignore.



Did you know that some asshole responds with a disagree but can't defend their position - too fcking pathetic.

.


----------



## Doc7505

Russia’s 74th Motor Rifle Brigade surrenders to Ukraine​








						Russia's 74th Motor Rifle Brigade surrenders to Ukraine
					

The Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces (CinC AF) of Ukraine announced on Thursday that a platoon of Russian troops surrendered because they didn’t




					americanmilitarynews.com
				



24 Feb 2022 ~~ By Liz George
The Commander in Chief of the Armed Forces (CinC AF) of Ukraine announced on Thursday that a platoon of Russian troops surrendered because they didn’t know “they were brought to Ukraine to kill Ukrainians.”
In a Facebook post, the top Ukrainian commander wrote that “Russian invaders” surrendered to “Ukrainian defenders.”
“Russian invaders, facing the total resistance of Ukrainian defenders, surrender themselves to captivity. Under Chernihiv, a whole intelligence unit of 74 motorcycle rifle brigade surrendered,” the CinC AF stated, adding that the Russian soldiers “thought they would return home” and that they were “collecting information” instead of fighting.
​

Commentary:
A bright note in the start of the war of Russia against the Ukraine. A sad note for those that surrendered. When the Russians complete their aims and win, these guys (a platoon) can expect to be shot or in the least be sent to the Gulags.
You have to wonder what is going through the minds of the men being asked to kill Ukrainians their fellow comrades,


----------



## skye

SassyIrishLass said:


> Ukrainian's are not Nazis.
> 
> Stop show boating




Of course not,  not all Ukranians are Nazis, I agree! 

But researching Ukrainian history one can find that during WW2 they were close allies of the Nazis.

And as I showed on the post above, Nazi factions are still very active and prominent, especially in the fighting around the self proclaimed Republics of Donetsk and Luhansk.



Like I posted in my post # 120 ....

Search this...


In Ukraine, the Azov Battalion with its neo-Nazi flag.















						Azov Regiment - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Donald H

Oh please just stop that right now! you don't want to start a ridiculous armchair war between one side's supporters and the other's.


----------



## Rogue AI

I would take that with a grain of salt. In fact I wouldn't take much of anything from either side too seriously.  The propaganda is so blatant it oozes untruth whether Western, Russian, or Ukrainian.


----------



## JGalt

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?



I'm finding other reports of captures Russian soldiers stating that they thought they were on a training mission.

Here are two from the 11th Guards Air Assault Brigade:


----------



## whitehall

Good news from the Ukraine front while the capital crumbles. As long as it makes Brandon loyalists proud.


----------



## JGalt




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Baghdad Bobski.


----------



## JGalt

Captured Russian soldier:


----------



## JGalt

"Russia's mobile crematoriums designed to 'evaporate' dead soldiers and hide true scale of war - as distraught mothers say their sons were tricked into joining Putin's army and told they were going to Ukraine for practice drills"​
Russian mothers say their sons were tricked into joining Putin's army


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

skye said:


> But researching Ukrainian history one can find that during WW2 they were close allies of the Nazis.


And so were the Russians for a while, as you might have learned during your research.


----------



## Ivan88

Those anti-Christ self professed Jews, Edomites are burning passports to Russia, which they never should have had. Hopefully their kind in Russia are joining them in their themepark.


----------



## JGalt

Ivan88 said:


> Those anti-Christ self professed Jews, Edomites are burning passports to Russia, which they never should have had. Hopefully their kind in Russia are joining them in their themepark.



Putin’s hometown, Saint Petersburg:


----------



## Ivan88

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> And so were the Russians for a while, as you might have learned during your research.


The Ukrainians who fought along side Germany were against the Murderous Stalin and his murdering gangs that starved many Ukrainians to death.
And it was shit head Americans who helped *PRINCE GOG’S cruel despotic Bolshevik invasion and revolution thus killing the Russian Czar, and His Family as the national officer,  of the Syro- Aryan-Christian-Israelite nation of Russia.  Americans love torturing, maiming and killing millions of people, and the more evil they do, the more excitement and joy they get.*


----------



## SmokeALib

Ivan88 said:


> The Ukrainians who fought along side Germany were against the Murderous Stalin and his murdering gangs that starved many Ukrainians to death.


Not to mention the Ukrainian soldiers that slaughtered over 100,000 polish civilians.


----------



## Ivan88

100,000 Polish civilians, eh, well America loves slaughtering by fire hundreds of thousands in 1 night


----------



## JGalt

Ivan88 said:


> The Ukrainians who fought along side Germany were against the Murderous Stalin and his murdering gangs that starved many Ukrainians to death.
> And it was shit head Americans who helped *PRINCE GOG’S cruel despotic Bolshevik invasion and revolution thus killing the Russian Czar, and His Family as the national officer,  of the Syro- Aryan-Christian-Israelite nation of Russia.  Americans love torturing, maiming and killing millions of people, and the more evil they do, the more excitement and joy they get.*



Jesus, dude. Did the Russian army not accept you or something? Were you too short to fit in the uniform?

You should be down there with the rest of your comrades, getting your ass kicked in Ukraine.


----------



## Lesh

1srelluc said:


> *I just hope Putin realizes his goals *before more on both sides are killed/wounded and Biden wrecks our economy for good and all.


Fucking Russian troll


----------



## JGalt

Lesh said:


> Fucking Russian troll



Is everyone a "Russian" to you, ya brain-dead commie burnout?


----------



## 1srelluc

Lesh said:


> Fucking Russian troll


You need to gird your loins and realize that your dem graft machine was gone as of today. The "big man", Pelosi, Kerry, and other dems and their families will have to sell their waning influence someplace else.

The fact of the matter is the Ukraine stands zero chance against Putin so the quicker the Ukraine is brought under control the more lives will be spared. It's really as simple as that.....or do you want to see the useless bloodshed that years of asymmetrical warfare will bring from the comfort of your easy chair? That's what it looks like to me.

I already heard that the corrupt president of the Ukraine has barred the exit of all men,18-65, from the country so what that tells me is that they really don't want to fight their Russian cousins.


----------



## Lesh

1srelluc said:


> You need to gird your loins and realize that your dem graft machine was gone as of today. The "big man", Pelosi, Kerry, and other dems and their families will have to sell their waning influence someplace else.
> 
> The fact of the matter is the Ukraine stands zero chance against Putin so the quicker the Ukraine is brought under control the more lives will be spared. It's really as simple as that.....or do you want to see the useless bloodshed that years of asymmetrical warfare will bring from the comfort of your easy chair? That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> I already heard that the corrupt president of the Ukraine has already barred the exit of all men,18-65, from the country so what that tells me is that they really don't want to fight their Russian cousins.


The useless bloodshed began YESTERDAY when Putin attacked a sovereign democracy


----------



## 1srelluc

Lesh said:


> The useless bloodshed began YESTERDAY when Putin attacked a sovereign democracy


Yes it did but that die is cast, maybe you should put on your big boy pants and volunteer. good luck with all that.


----------



## JGalt

Well here's some good news:



> \uD83C\uDDFA\uD83C\uDDE6Ukraine’s Defense Ministry: Russia has sustained estimated 800 fatalities in combat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illia Ponomarenko (@IAPonomarenko) February 25, 2022


----------



## Doc7505

Who is the Ghost of Kyiv? 'Badass' Ukrainian pilot hailed for shooting down 6 Russian jets​








						Who is the Ghost of Kyiv? TRUTH behind story of Ukrainian pilot who shot down Russian jets
					

According to viral videos, the Ghost of Kyiv supposedly shot down six Russian fighter jets




					meaww.com
				



The real identity of the pilot is unknown. However, social media footage has been widely circulated showing him in action, which is certainly impressive to behold. Unconfirmed reports say he has downed 6 Russian enemy aircraft with his MiG-29 fighter jet. The score means he is now a 'fighter ace', an air force term used for a pilot who has downed at least six enemy aircraft.

 "I hope the stories of "The Ghost of Kyiv" are true. You go. Keep going until you're dry on missiles and winchester on guns. Give those b------s the god damn stick," one person cheered. Another said, "The most bada-s thing I’ve read in a long time.. keep fighting Ukraine." A third tweeted, "Everything about this is extremely badass. “Ghost of Kyiv” is a God-tier nickname, bro needs his own Ace Combat game."
​


----------



## Litwin

Ivan88 said:


> Those anti-Christ self professed Jews


Ivan you are a pogaramist , see you soon in the *Hague *!


----------



## Litwin

JGalt said:


> army


Over 450 Muscovite troops killed in Ukraine, collapse of Moscow imperialism in Ukraine. PHOTOS, VIDEOS, TEXTS. regular updates​


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Litwin said:


>


They're gonna die .....
Russian usually resort to indiscriminate bombing ....no smart bombs for them


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

UK says Russia plans to take whole of Ukraine but is failing
					

Russia intends to take the whole of Ukraine but the Russian army failed to deliver it main objectives on the first day of President Vladimir Putin's invasion, British Defence Secretary Ben Wallace said on Friday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter Most of the nazi tactics are from BLM and the Dems.  BLM started it long ago by disrupting Trump's political meetings = this is exactly what the nazi Brownshirts did in Germany


----------



## Litwin

harryo said:


> Biff_Poindexter Most of the nazi tactics are from BLM and the Dems.  BLM started it long ago by disrupting Trump's political meetings = this is exactly what the nazi Brownshirts did in Germany


----------



## Litwin

moskal went straight to the hell , great job🇺🇦


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Moonglow

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?


Of course not since you are rooting for the Rus.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## ...

Litwin said:


> View attachment 606182
> (Google translate) A whole reconnaissance platoon of the 74th Motorized Rifle Brigade surrendered near Chernihiv.
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow horde is losing war in Ukraine , pictures, videos the regular updates


Sign of things to come.  The Russian people are hitting the streets as well.

The old anti Vietnam war crowd is about to to get into the streets with the new generation: spring is here in a few days and people are getting very pissed off.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

jet57 said:


> Sign of things to come.  The Russian people are hitting the streets as well.
> 
> The old anti Vietnam war crowd is about to to get into the streets with the new generation: spring is here in a few days and people are getting very pissed off.


----------



## Decus

Deplorable Yankee said:


> They're gonna die .....
> Russian usually resort to indiscriminate bombing ....no smart bombs for them



When the alternative is living on your knees, defiance is the only option. Look up Snake Island:

"Russian warship...Go Fck Yourself".

.


----------



## 1srelluc

Just in: *US concerned Kyiv will fall in the next 3-4 days*.....They are meeting stiffer resistance than expected but are just 20 miles out.

US concerned Kyiv could fall to Russia within days, sources familiar with intel say


----------



## Decus

1srelluc said:


> Just in: *US concerned Kyiv will fall in the next 3-4 days*.....They are meeting stiffer resistance than expected but are just 20 miles out.
> 
> US concerned Kyiv could fall to Russia within days, sources familiar with intel say



Kyiv might fall as Russia has been thwarted on other fronts and Putin is desperate to claim progress, so he is throwing more resources at the capital. Kyiv may fall but the fighting will most probably continue and as more Russians die, Putin's fate will be that of another failed dictator.

.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## CrusaderFrank

Litwin said:


>



Looks kind of staged


----------



## Litwin

1srelluc said:


> : *US concerned Kyiv will fall in the next 3-4 days*


ok, and what´s next ? this is size of Ukraine :


----------



## Litwin

CrusaderFrank said:


> staged


your fav pootler did bad job ?


----------



## Litwin

Decus said:


> the fighting will most probably continue


----------



## 1srelluc

Litwin said:


> ok, and what´s next ? this is size of Ukraine :
> 
> View attachment 606675


What does that have to do with what I posted?


Litwin said:


> ok, and what´s next ? this is size of Ukraine :
> 
> View attachment 606675


Nothing would be my guess.


----------



## Litwin

Moonglow said:


> Of course not since you are rooting for the Rus.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

1srelluc said:


> Nothing


is it something ?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> Biff_Poindexter Most of the nazi tactics are from BLM and the Dems.  BLM started it long ago by disrupting Trump's political meetings = this is exactly what the nazi Brownshirts did in Germany


Sure bro

Because nothing spells Nazi like wanting to hold police accountable for killing unarmed people, wrongfully convicting innocent people, etc....All total Nazi stuff.....

Just look at this black Nazi lady from 60 years ago....



And yes, you dic sucking racists were calling this woman a communist, a nazi, every name under the sun back then too...ain't shit changed....


----------



## Litwin

harryo said:


> Biff_Poindexter Most of the nazi tactics are from BLM and the Dems.  BLM started it long ago by disrupting Trump's political meetings = this is exactly what the nazi Brownshirts did in Germany


occupier  tank became a electric barbeque grill ))))


“*No sparing Muscovite soldiers,* *women will give birth to more of them!*” – _Georgy Zhukov_.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## bodecea

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?


Oh no!   Your Russians allies are paper tigers??????  Say it isn't so, Comrade!


----------



## EvilCat Breath

bodecea said:


> Oh no!   Your Russians allies are paper tigers??????  Say it isn't so, Comrade!


One thing you can say about Russia.   They really know how to treat lesbians and gays.


----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> One thing you can say about Russia.   They really know how to treat lesbians and gays.


do you have a lot of trouble with gay men ?

ps
looks like Muscovite hate this war , a good or a bad news for pootler?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## EvilCat Breath

Litwin said:


> do you have a lot of trouble with gay men ?
> 
> ps
> looks like Muscovite hate this war , a good or a bad news for pootler?


I don't really appeal to gay men.   Putin does know how to deal with them.   It's to be admired.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Donald H

A quick glance over the 11 pages seems to say that Ukraine is winning this forum's armchair war so far!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

bodecea said:


> Oh no!   Your Russians allies are paper tigers??????  Say it isn't so, Comrade!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Sure bro
> 
> Because nothing spells Nazi like wanting to hold police accountable for killing unarmed people, wrongfully convicting innocent people, etc....All total Nazi stuff.....
> 
> Just look at this black Nazi lady from 60 years ago....
> 
> View attachment 606720
> 
> And yes, you dic sucking racists were calling this woman a communist, a nazi, every name under the sun back then too...ain't shit changed....


    You are the racist. BLM and the Dems have proven to act exactly like nazis. They smashed windows- just like the nazis on Kristallnacht. The police are held accountable without riots


----------



## Litwin




----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter  That's another thing--you riot when you don't get the verdicts you want = nazi Brownshirts. You just added proof to my point. You commit violence when you don't get your way = just like children and animals


----------



## Litwin

Moonglow said:


> Of course not since you are rooting for the Rus.


Today, losses among the Muscovite occupying forces exceeded *1,000 soldiers*. 🇷🇺 has not suffered so many losses in such a short time in any previous armed conflict started by 🇷🇺. Muscovites, remember - the Armed Forces of Ukraine will be defending our country bravely till the end!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## JimH52

Ukrainian ambassador says Russian platoon surrendered to Ukrainian forces
					

Ukrainian Ambassador to the U.S. Oksana Markarova said Thursday that a platoon of Russian soldiers surrendered to the Ukrainian military, saying they "didn't know that they were brought to Ukraine to kill Ukrainians." At a press briefing, Markarova said, "Just before I came here, we got...




					news.yahoo.com
				




Good Grief!  They did not even know why they were there.  This has got to give Vlad, trump, and pompeo a black eye.  They are soooo counting on the Russian army making blood run in the streets of Kyiv.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JimH52 said:


> Ukrainian ambassador says Russian platoon surrendered to Ukrainian forces
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Ambassador to the U.S. Oksana Markarova said Thursday that a platoon of Russian soldiers surrendered to the Ukrainian military, saying they "didn't know that they were brought to Ukraine to kill Ukrainians." At a press briefing, Markarova said, "Just before I came here, we got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Grief!  They did not even know why they were there.  This has got to give Vlad, trump, and pompeo a black eye.  They are soooo counting on the Russian army making blood run in the streets of Kyiv.





JimH52 said:


> trump, and pompeo a black eye.



Why would it give them a black eye?

They have nothing to do with this invasion .


(except in your partisan mind)


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> Biff_Poindexter  That's another thing--you riot when you don't get the verdicts you want = nazi Brownshirts. You just added proof to my point. You commit violence when you don't get your way = just like children and animals


I never rioted.....

I also never stormed the Capitol and threatened the life of the VP; assaulted cops, etc -- because an election didn't go my way..

But please, tell me again about my rioting activities


----------



## Mac1958

JimH52 said:


> Ukrainian ambassador says Russian platoon surrendered to Ukrainian forces
> 
> 
> Ukrainian Ambassador to the U.S. Oksana Markarova said Thursday that a platoon of Russian soldiers surrendered to the Ukrainian military, saying they "didn't know that they were brought to Ukraine to kill Ukrainians." At a press briefing, Markarova said, "Just before I came here, we got...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> news.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good Grief!  They did not even know why they were there.  This has got to give Vlad, trump, and pompeo a black eye.  They are soooo counting on the Russian army making blood run in the streets of Kyiv.


Another great story, these people are amazing.  I suspect they can only last so long, but they'll be remembered.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> Biff_Poindexter  That's another thing--you riot when you don't get the verdicts you want = nazi Brownshirts. You just added proof to my point. You commit violence when you don't get your way = just like children and animals


By the way, I also never invaded a sovereign country because that country didn't do what I wanted them to do...

However, you are cheerleading people who did just that -- but what were you saying about children and animals, dick sucker?


----------



## Litwin

Ukrainian Man Tries To Stop Moscow Military Convoy With His Bare Hands​


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Doc7505

Mac1958 said:


> Another great story, these people are amazing.  I suspect they can only last so long, but they'll be remembered.



Perhaps you can thank the weakness of your Progressive Maoist/DSA Democrat Commie president.


----------



## JimH52

WillHaftawaite said:


> Why would it give them a black eye?
> 
> They have nothing to do with this invasion .
> 
> 
> (except in your partisan mind)


Maybe Putin is not the *"genius"* or as *"savvy" *and trump and plump pompeo claims.  They are feeding RT and the Kremlin with their treasonous admiration of the murderer....putin.


----------



## Doc7505

Litwin said:


> Ukrainian Man Tries To Stop Moscow Military Convoy With His Bare Hands​



Now that's what people who love and are loyal to their country and freedom do. They don't sell out their country for ideological reasons as we have seen here in America


----------



## JimH52

Doc7505 said:


> Perhaps you can thank the weakness of your Progressive Maoist/DSA Democrat Commie president.


Biden did not stand before the world and proclaim Putin is telling the truth while US Intel is wrong.

*YOUR KING trump DID!*​


----------



## JimH52

The *Russian Sympathizers* on USMB is sickening.​


----------



## Doc7505

JimH52 said:


> Maybe Putin is not the *"genius"* or as *"savvy" *and trump and plump pompeo claims.  They are feeding RT and the Kremlin with their treasonous admiration of the murderer....putin.


~~~~~~
Seems Trump was right to castigate Germany and other NATO members for not paying their share and building NATO forces. While your idol Joey Xi Bai Dung has shown his incompetence, weakness and bad decision making every day.
 See:




__





						German army chief 'fed up' with neglect of country's military
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## Doc7505

JimH52 said:


> Biden did not stand before the world and proclaim Putin is telling the truth while US Intel is wrong.
> 
> *YOUR KING trump DID!*​


~~~~~~
Link(s)?








						Biden has been wrong, or worse, for his entire, sorry career
					

Just for purposes of argument, let’s stipulate that President Trump is a bully, a liar, a racist, a sociopath, and a useful idiot for Russia’s Vladimir Putin.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				



**********​








						Majority says Biden is out of it, aides are doing his job
					

Preelection concerns that President Joe Biden wasn’t physically or mentally up for his new job at age 78, the oldest-ever chief executive, are now settling in as the public sees him slow-walking, refusing to consider questions at press conferences, and seemingly befuddled with the crisis in...




					news.yahoo.com
				



**********​








						Biden's Mental State: What the Experts Are Saying
					

Professionals discuss the candidate's mind and personality.




					www.psychologytoday.com


----------



## JimH52

1srelluc said:


> Big hairy deal, what, did you think that the Russians were not going to take initial casualties?
> 
> More to the point do you think they will care? The Ukraine of yesterday is gone, get used to that fact.
> 
> I just hope Putin realizes his goals before more on both sides are killed/wounded and Biden wrecks our economy for good and all.


Does Putin really think he can establish a puppet government in Ukraine that lasts? No, Ukraine will be free again.  It may take some time, but they will be out from under putin's bloody thumb one day....even if they do fall in the coming days.  As powerful as the Russian army is, the Ukrainians are standing up to them and it is taking a big toll on the Russian invaders.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JimH52 said:


> Maybe Putin is not the *"genius"* or as *"savvy" *and trump and plump pompeo claims.  They are feeding RT and the Kremlin with their treasonous admiration of the murderer....putin.



again, why bring Trump and Pompeo into the conversation at all?

Thay aren't involved in this Ukraine mess.

(except in your tiny, partisan mind.)

Why not discuss the great job Biden is doing instead?


----------



## JimH52

WillHaftawaite said:


> again, why bring Trump and Pompeo into the conversation at all?
> 
> Thay aren't involved in this Ukraine mess.
> 
> (except in your tiny, partisan mind.)
> 
> Why not discuss the great job Biden is doing instead?


They are feeding RT and the Kremlin...providing "aid and comfort" to our enemy. * AND VOTERS WILL NOT FORGET!*


----------



## rightnow909

Litwin said:


> View attachment 606182
> (Google translate) A whole reconnaissance platoon of the 74th Motorized Rifle Brigade surrendered near Chernihiv.
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow horde is losing war in Ukraine , pictures, videos the regular updates


didn't Trump send them weapons?

 

I have a relative whom I thought was conservative but for some reason he likes Putin... go figure..

I can't figure..


----------



## JimH52

*MAGA LOVES PUTIN!*​


----------



## Hugo Furst

JimH52 said:


> They are feeding RT and the Kremlin...providing "aid and comfort" to our enemy. * AND VOTERS WILL NOT FORGET!*





JimH52 said:


> AND VOTERS WILL NOT FORGET!



Just like voters will not forget Bidens screwup in Afghanistan, and Harris' inability to find the border.

Democrats are screwed this year, and in 2024.


----------



## Hugo Furst

JimH52 is a half wit.

and that's giving him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## JimH52

*Doc7505 is a Putin Sympathizer!*​


----------



## Doc7505

JimH52 said:


> Does Putin really think he can establish a puppet government in Ukraine that lasts? No, Ukraine will be free again.  It may take some time, but they will be out from under putin's bloody thumb one day....even if they do fall in the coming days.  As powerful as the Russian army is, the Ukrainians are standing up to them and it is taking a big toll on the Russian invaders.


~~~~~~
Not if Joey Xi Bai Dung has anything to do with it.
He's sold the Ukraine down the river just as he's done to America for his 30 pieces of silver.


----------



## airplanemechanic

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Oh, they are very much Nazis....
> 
> Putin and the reactionary right-wingers on this message board told me so....
> 
> Must be true....
> 
> Or, Putin can just be lying about Ukraine being a government controlled by Nazis as a "savvy" way to invade.....
> 
> You should brush up on your right-wing talking points if you aren't aware that Ukraine are Nazis now



Nazi's with a Jewish leader? That's a new one on me.


----------



## JimH52

Doc7505 said:


> ~~~~~~
> Not if Joey Xi Bai Dung has anything to do with it.
> He's sold the Ukraine down the river just as he's done to America for his 30 pieces of silver.


*Doc7505 is a Putin Sympathizer!*​


----------



## JimH52

airplanemechanic said:


> Nazi's with a Jewish leader? That's a new one on me.


Some think COVID melted Putin's brain.


----------



## JimH52

*PUTIN SYMPATHIZERS MAKE ME SICK!*​


----------



## Litwin

Ukraine Claims It Shot Down A Russian IL-76 Transport Plane (Updated)
					

While the hostilities continue, Ukrainian officials say they are trying to start negotiations with Russia to end the conflict.




					www.thedrive.com


----------



## Doc7505

JimH52 said:


> *Doc7505 is a Putin Sympathizer!*​


~~~~~~
Typical accusation of a Maoist Commie. 
I took an oath decades ago to defend against all enemies, foreign and domestic; and bear true faith and allegiance to the U.S. Constitution.
I have not faltered nor will I in my love for this country, my liberty and freedom granted to me by God and the U.S. Constitution and it's Bill of Rights. 
Even at my age I am prepared to give my life for the freedoms this country has given me. 
Are you?


----------



## Doc7505

JimH52 said:


> *PUTIN SYMPATHIZERS MAKE ME SICK!*​


Especially those Maoist Commies like you.


----------



## JimH52

Doc7505 said:


> Especially those Maoist Commies like you.


WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE COMRADE.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

airplanemechanic said:


> Nazi's with a Jewish leader? That's a new one on me.


So you agree that Putin and the ones praising him are full of shit, correct??









						Putin using false 'Nazi' narrative to justify Russia's attack on Ukraine, experts say
					

He hopes Russians will back military action by touching upon generations-old scars left from World War II.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

You have to be a special kind of self-hating, insecure bootlicking cuck to say some goofy shit like this...


But this is par for the course for people like Dinesh.....they'll do whatever they can to get that pat on the head from white authoritarian fascists


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Biff_Poindexter said:


> So you agree that Putin and the ones praising him are full of shit, correct??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Putin using false 'Nazi' narrative to justify Russia's attack on Ukraine, experts say
> 
> 
> He hopes Russians will back military action by touching upon generations-old scars left from World War II.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## watchingfromafar

Gabe Lackmann said:


> *Russia is gonna ragdoll those fools.*


Maybe in one of your wet dreams but not in the here and now.
sorry, such is life
-


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillHaftawaite said:


> again, why bring Trump and Pompeo into the conversation at all?


Because they are one year removed from office aspresidentand secretary of state. Trump is fundraising for campaigning still.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Biff_Poindexter said:


> You have to be a special kind of self-hating, insecure bootlicking cuck to say some goofy shit like this...
> 
> 
> But this is par for the course for people like Dinesh.....they'll do whatever they can to get that pat on the head from white authoritarian fascists


That guy is such a scumbag.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That guy is such a *scumbag*.


edit: a *prostitute *


----------



## watchingfromafar

JimH52 said:


> WE KNOW WHO YOU ARE COMRADE.


No doubt he/her is on the FBI watch list.
-


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

watchingfromafar said:


> Maybe in one of your wet dreams but not in the here and now.
> sorry, such is life
> -











						Ukraine ready for talks with Russia on neutral status - official
					

Ukraine wants peace and is ready for talks with Russia, including on neutral status regarding NATO, Ukrainian presidential advisor Mykhailo Podolyak told Reuters on Friday.




					www.reuters.com
				




Day three...already time for talks? 

LOL!

They are gettin their asses kicked.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Ukraine ready for talks with Russia on neutral status - official
> 
> 
> Ukraine wants peace and is ready for talks with Russia, including on neutral status regarding NATO, Ukrainian presidential advisor Mykhailo Podolyak told Reuters on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three...already time for talks?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> They are gettin their asses kicked.


Funny stuff


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Funny stuff


What's funny Tyrone?

Them big pink soup coolers?

Dance for me boy.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Gabe Lackmann said:


> What's funny Tyrone?
> 
> Them big pink soup coolers?
> 
> Dance for me boy.


Nothing that you said, childish moron.

You're welcome for the attention, sock troll.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Ukraine ready for talks with Russia on neutral status - official
> 
> 
> Ukraine wants peace and is ready for talks with Russia, including on neutral status regarding NATO, Ukrainian presidential advisor Mykhailo Podolyak told Reuters on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day three...already time for talks?
> 
> LOL!
> 
> They are gettin their asses kicked.


Does it make you moist??

Do you vicariously see yourself thru Putin and he makes your little dick self feel powerful?

No doubt that is probably 95% of what is at the core of most of these right-wingers sycophancy for dictators


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Does it make you moist??
> 
> Do you vicariously see yourself thru Putin and he makes your little dick self feel powerful?
> 
> No doubt that is probably 95% of what is at the core of most of these right-wingers sycophancy for dictators


Ukrainian are dog people born with bones in their brain....much like our blacks.

Slow in the mind, but violent like animals.


----------



## Litwin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That guy is such a scumbag.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Litwin said:


>


?


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

Gabe Lackmann said:


> Ukrainian are dog people born with bones in their brain....much like our blacks.
> 
> Slow in the mind, but violent like animals.


Blacks have bones in their brain? Oh no....

but not the good blacks right??

They don't have bone brains right??

That real life misery be kicking the shit out of you huh??

"I'm gonna get online and tell those darkies a thing a two...I'm tough....yea, I'm tough!!"




You a whole bitch online and off


----------



## Gabe Lackmann

Biff_Poindexter said:


> but not the good blacks right??








Biff_Poindexter said:


> "I'm gonna get online and tell those darkies a thing a two...I'm tough....yea, I'm tough!!"


Darkies? LOL!

Honesty always offends those who scream the loudest for it, the most.


----------



## Quasar44

Litwin 

And Russian army is a joke compared to USA 
. F Russian


----------



## Hugo Furst

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Because they are one year removed from office aspresidentand secretary of state. Trump is fundraising for campaigning still.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The ghost of kyiv has already been proven to be complete horseshite 

Not going well 
And the apc was in the middle of a crazy firefight when the flattened that geezer in the car 
The long video is out there all over the place already 

Lots of lies coming out of Ukraine


----------



## konradv

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?


Your direct line to Putin tells you otherwise?


----------



## Litwin

Quasar44 said:


> Litwin
> 
> And Russian army is a joke compared to USA
> . F Russian


this Ukrainian Jew got the balls for sure ,


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

great news !! from the English channel









						Russian ship intercepted in English Channel - media
					






					en.trend.az


----------



## Litwin

Czech Republic just decided to send machine guns,* sniper rifles,*  handguns and ammunition worth EUR 7,6 mln to Ukraine.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> By the way, I also never invaded a sovereign country because that country didn't do what I wanted them to do...
> 
> However, you are cheerleading people who did just that -- but what were you saying about children and animals, dick sucker?


There you go again, You people fail all the time. just like all the other issues, you bring up myths = like '''chearleading people'' that invade other countries. Big fail there for you


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

In #Zhytomyr region shot down the plane of the occupants.


----------



## Litwin

#Estonia closes airspace to #Russian planes


----------



## Litwin




----------



## MisterBeale

1srelluc said:


> You need to gird your loins and realize that your dem graft machine was gone as of today. The "big man", Pelosi, Kerry, and other dems and their families will have to sell their waning influence someplace else.
> 
> The fact of the matter is the Ukraine stands zero chance against Putin so the quicker the Ukraine is brought under control the more lives will be spared. It's really as simple as that.....or do you want to see the useless bloodshed that years of asymmetrical warfare will bring from the comfort of your easy chair? That's what it looks like to me.
> 
> I already heard that the corrupt president of the Ukraine has barred the exit of all men,18-65, from the country so what that tells me is that they really don't want to fight their Russian cousins.



. . . . . unless???

America decides to covertly deploy it's Jewish Space Lasers to tip the balance. . .


----------



## Litwin

Destroyed invader column near #Kherson.


----------



## MisterBeale

Left-wing News site. . .


----------



## Litwin

MisterBeale said:


> . . . . . unless???
> 
> America decides to covertly deploy it's Jewish Space Lasers to tip the balance. . .


Deputy Prime Minister Iryna Vereshchuk appealed to the International Red Cross, urging the organization to help return the bodies of the #Russian occupants to their homeland.


----------



## Litwin

MisterBeale said:


> Left-wing News site. . .


IVAN YOU ARE LYING, AS USUAL 

_Russian Disinformation Distorted Reality in Ukraine. Americans Should Take Note._​
_Putin’s propaganda portrayed Ukraine as a fascist state filled with anti-Semites. Despite Ukrainians’ election of a Jewish president, _​








						Russian Disinformation Distorted Reality in Ukraine. Americans Should Take Note.
					

Putin’s propaganda portrayed Ukraine as a fascist state filled with anti-Semites. Despite Ukrainians’ election of a Jewish president, the image has stuck.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Litwin

A captured sapper from the #Smolensk region. His year of birth is 2000.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

#Chernihiv is preparing to welcome its guests.


----------



## Litwin

a video of the interrogation of another captured soldier.


----------



## Litwin

The #EU has imposed a complete ban on the supply and leasing of aircraft and helicopters to #Russia, as well as their insurance and maintenance. The ban also applies to old contracts. The #Russian Federation may lose half of its aircraft fleet.


----------



## MisterBeale

Litwin said:


> IVAN YOU ARE LYING, AS USUAL
> 
> _Russian Disinformation Distorted Reality in Ukraine. Americans Should Take Note._​
> _Putin’s propaganda portrayed Ukraine as a fascist state filled with anti-Semites. Despite Ukrainians’ election of a Jewish president, _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russian Disinformation Distorted Reality in Ukraine. Americans Should Take Note.
> 
> 
> Putin’s propaganda portrayed Ukraine as a fascist state filled with anti-Semites. Despite Ukrainians’ election of a Jewish president, the image has stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foreignpolicy.com


Bias Rating: *LEFT*
* Factual Reporting: HIGH*
 Country: *USA (44/180 Press Freedom)*
 Media Type: *Organization/Foundation*
 Traffic/Popularity: *Medium Traffic*
MBFC Credibility Rating: *HIGH CREDIBILITY








						Real News Network
					

LEFT BIAS These media sources are moderate to strongly biased toward liberal causes through story selection and/or political affiliation.  They may




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				




Sorry pal. . . . . You have been triggered.*









						Max Blumenthal - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Max is highly regarded.  You?  You are an anonymous nobody.

. . . and?  It would seem?  Easily triggered too!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Turtlesoup

Litwin said:


>


And Russia is arresting them---some of them will never return.


----------



## Litwin

Turtlesoup said:


> And Russia is arresting them---some of them will never return.


NOT SURE, for hoe long cnan pootler run this bizarre show ?

*Ukrainians fight like hell. Russians are well-equipped, but demotivated and often inexperienced. Stop talking doom-and-gloom! It’s not over, far from it! *


----------



## Litwin

The Ukrainian Defense Ministry is apparently launching a hotline for the mothers of Russian soldiers captured or killed in #Ukraine.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> There you go again, You people fail all the time. just like all the other issues, you bring up myths = like '''chearleading people'' that invade other countries. Big fail there for you


Deflection noted bro....

Meanwhile....


Here is the bullshit "you people" or as I call them, conservative cucks ...this is the shit yall post...






And not a single one of you dic suckers will denounce it because you can't....you are too intellectually dishonest to do so...so fuck what you talking about...


----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Deflection noted bro....
> 
> Meanwhile....
> 
> 
> Here is the bullshit "you people" or as I call them, conservative cucks ...this is the shit yall post...
> 
> View attachment 607197
> 
> And not a single one of you dic suckers will denounce it because you can't....you are too intellectually dishonest to do so...so fuck what you talking about...


You make no sense . You said we are cheering for Russia or something. You obviously post crap


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> There you go again, You people fail all the time. just like all the other issues, you bring up myths = like '''chearleading people'' that invade other countries. Big fail there for you


And this...

The bullshit you cucks say....





And you  can try to memory-hole this all you want.....the fact remains, you reactionary right-wing morons are full of shit


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> You make no sense . You said we are cheering for Russia or something. You obviously post crap


Yes, you are cheering for Russia...that is exactly what I am saying......

When Saddam invaded Kuwait; if he was a white fascist authoritarian -- and the president was a Democrat -- dic suckers like you would be gushing about how savvy and genius his invasion was....

Yall are clowns


----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter You are full of shit and insane. You jibber jabber a lot


----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Yes, you are cheering for Russia...that is exactly what I am saying......
> 
> When Saddam invaded Kuwait; if he was a white fascist authoritarian -- and the president was a Democrat -- dic suckers like you would be gushing about how savvy and genius his invasion was....
> 
> Yall are clowns


no, we are not cheering for Russia. Saddam was an idiot. But it's not wrong to praise an enemies smart tactics like:
9-11 was a tremendous, smart, inventive, awesome, attack
Pearl Harbor was a phenomenal raid
the German battle in France was phenomenal--he beat 2 great armies- ''fast''
etc


----------



## harryo

Biff_Poindexter ''


Biff_Poindexter said:


> Yes, you are cheering for Russia...that is exactly what I am saying......
> 
> When Saddam invaded Kuwait; if he was a white fascist authoritarian -- and the president was a Democrat -- dic suckers like you would be gushing about how savvy and genius his invasion was....
> 
> Yall are clowns


Saddam = '''white fascist'' !!??  You ARE out of your mind. your racism and hate has really messed up your brain


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> Biff_Poindexter You are full of shit and insane. You jibber jabber a lot


I see you can't refute a single thing I said huh...

You know its bad when Newsmaxx has to call out your fellow Trump sycophant, Tuckems...









						Newsmax Calls Out Fox News, Tucker Carlson For Pro-Putin Propaganda
					

The right-wing news network surprised MAGA fans by condemning the Russian dictator and his supporters in American media.




					uproxx.com
				






Yes, dic suckers like you praise Putin and praise Russia....now that the world is seeing more and more acts of courage and bravery by Ukrainians....morons like Tucker are trying to pretend they weren't sucking off Putin less than 24 hrs ago...

Like I said...yall are clowns....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter

harryo said:


> no, we are not cheering for Russia. Saddam was an idiot. But it's not wrong to praise an enemies smart tactics like:
> 9-11 was a tremendous, smart, inventive, awesome, attack
> Pearl Harbor was a phenomenal raid
> the German battle in France was phenomenal--he beat 2 great armies- ''fast''
> etc


Not a single one of you morons was on television praising 9/11 as a smart genius move days after it happened...

Shut yo bitch ass up


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*Turkish football fans chanting "son of a b*tch, Vladimir Putin"*


----------



## Likkmee

The Ukes captured their Vodka ?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Likkmee said:


> Vodka


looks like your fav hordemen are fa&ked badly , do you agree ivan?








						(NSFW) Russian Armor Convoy Destroyed By Ukrainian Army In Kharkiv
					

Ukrainian troops defending the city of Kharkiv managed to destroy a convoy of armored Russian vehicles and inflict casualties among the Russian vehicle crews.




					funker530.com


----------



## Litwin

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Not a single one of you morons was on television praising 9/11 as a smart genius move days after it happened...
> 
> Shut yo bitch ass up


*YOU´LL WATCH IT 10 TIMES "Ukrainians wrecking Occupiers Motorized Infantry* with #Molotov cocktails at improvised roadblocks on the outskirts of #Kyiv, #Ukraine.


----------



## Litwin

Bulgaria closes its airspace for Russian carriers
					

Bulgaria will ban flights to the country operated by Russian airlines and will close its airspace for all Russian aircraft from Saturday, the transport ministry said late on Friday.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Panic in Russia as NATO deploys troops; West imposes ‘severe’ sanctions.









						Panic in Russia as NATO deploys troops; West imposes 'severe' sanctions
					

NATO shifted some of its troops on Friday in order to be able to respond swiftly if needed, as Russian attacks on Ukraine continued unrelentingly and Western countries and alliances imposed tougher sanctions on Moscow.




					www.vanguardngr.com


----------



## Litwin

Ukraine crisis: 'Putin will meet hell' says former president Petro Poroshenko​


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

WELCOME *TO THE HELL THE MONGOL *JUCHI CREW,  HOW IT FEELS?))))


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Poland football fans showing support to #Ukraine on their own way! Chanting "ruska kurwa, jebac ruskich i putina" "russians hoes, f**k the russians and putin"


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

MASKAL WELCOME TO THE HELL


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Ukraine crisis: Russian cargo ship Baltic Leader seized in Channel by French sea police
					

Russian officials want to know why the vessel has been seized. French authorities say it could belong to a Russian company suspected of violating trade sanctions linked to the war in Ukraine.




					news.sky.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## tahuyaman

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?


There are credible reports that many Russian soldiers don't have the will to fight this battle.  After all, they are mostly draftees.  They aren't there because they believe in a cause as the Ukrainians do.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

tahuyaman said:


> There are credible reports that many Russian soldiers don't have the will to fight this battle.  After all, they are mostly draftees.  They aren't there because they believe in a cause as the Ukrainians do.


There are credible reports that our military is so woke they are incapable of fighting.


----------



## Litwin

*3500 *MONGOLS KILLED ALREADY 









						На сайце ТАСС зьявілася інфармацыя пра 3500 забітых, параненых і палонных расейскіх вайскоўцаў ва Ўкраіне
					

На сайце расейскага дзяржаўнага агенцтва навінаў ТАСС у навіне пра заяву прэс-сакратара Пуціна зьявілася інфармацыя пра страты расейскага войска ва Ўкраіне са спасылкай на крыніцу ў Міністэрстве абароны Расеі.




					svb1234.azureedge.net


----------



## Litwin

tahuyaman said:


> *There are credible reports that many Russian soldiers don't have the will to fight this battle. * After all, they are mostly draftees.  They aren't there because they believe in a cause as the Ukrainians do.


+1


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Orangecat

Leaving aside emotional dingbattery and other irrelevant virtue signaling, the smart money is on Russia beating Ukraine.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillHaftawaite said:


>


You asked and got the correct answer. I mean, I knew you were just trolling and planned to shit on any answer given. I just wanted to demonstrate it. Thanks for the assist, as always.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Orangecat said:


> Leaving aside emotional dingbattery and other irrelevant virtue signaling, the smart money is on Russia beating Ukraine.


ONE MORE IVAN LOVER ... WE WILL SEE


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Death Angel

1srelluc said:


> Big hairy deal, what, did you think that the Russians were not going to take initial casualties?
> 
> More to the point do you think they will care? The Ukraine of yesterday is gone, get used to that fact.
> 
> I just hope Putin realizes his goals before more on both sides are killed/wounded and Biden wrecks our economy for good and all.


Russia's New Afghanistan,  I hope


----------



## Litwin

__





						BREAKING: Germany to help arm Ukraine. Germany says it will supply Ukraine with 1,000 anti-tank weapons and 500 Stinger surface-to-air missiles to use
					

BREAKING: Germany to help arm Ukraine. Germany says it will supply Ukraine with 1,000 anti-tank weapons and 500 Stinger surface-to-air missiles to use



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Orangecat

Litwin said:


> ONE MORE IVAN LOVER ... WE WILL SEE


E-screaming your idiocy won't make it true, kid. 
If you want to place a gentleman's wager on the Ukraine winning this skirmish, I'll take you up on it. 
Like I said, smart money is on Russia. 
That doesn't mean I'm rooting/supporting/cheerleading for Russia, it just means I'm in touch with the reality of the situation. 
Cry all the virtue-signaling tears you want for the Ukraine, it doesn't change the fact that Russia is a far superior military force, Nitwit.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You asked and got the correct answer. I mean, I knew you were just trolling and planned to shit on any answer given. I just wanted to demonstrate it. Thanks for the assist, as always.


Bud, you're spinning your wheels.

You've got Trump on the brain, and no way to get rid of him.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Litwin said:


>


My hometown:




WillHaftawaite said:


> Bud, you're spinning your wheels.
> 
> You've got Trump on the brain, and no way to get rid of him.


Strange,you seem to be the freak diving headfirst into every thread to be a human shield for Trump. I will let the audience decide.


----------



## Hugo Furst

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> My hometown:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange,you seem to be the freak diving headfirst into every thread to be a human shield for Trump. I will let the audience decide.



human shield?

at least I'm not emulating Goebbels.

You should contact Roto-Rooter, get an estimate to drain the garbage between your ears.

It overflowing onto your keyboard.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillHaftawaite said:


> human shield?
> 
> at least I'm not emulating Goebbels.
> 
> You should contact Roto-Rooter, get an estimate to drain the garbage between your ears.
> 
> It overflowing onto your keyboard.


Haha, I can pretty much pull your troll string all day.

Now post for 10 more pages about how you don't care about Trump. Make sure to mention him in every post, like a doting mother.

Meanwhile, the normal people of the world see his failed human flaws in sharp relief at times like this.


----------



## Litwin

_                           Firstname Lastname                       _​_ 5 minutes ago 

   I can confirm, the* Bundeswehr trucks just passed the Polish border.* It was a huge convoy. It must be way more than 1000 AT and 500 stinger. The convoy was guarded by a FallschirmAbteilung._


----------



## Hugo Furst

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, I can pretty much pull your troll string all day.
> 
> Now post for 10 more pages about how you don't care about Trump. Make sure to mention him in every post, like a doting mother.
> 
> Meanwhile, the normal people of the world see his failed human flaws in sharp relief at times like this.


Of course Trump is flawed

That's why I refused to vote for him in 2016 and 2020.

I also saw Hillary and Biden as flawed, which is why I couldn't vote for them

(NORMAL people didn't vote for ANY of them)

Let me guess....


you voted for both idiots with the D behind their name.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

WillHaftawaite said:


> That's why I refused to vote for him in 2016 and 2020.
> 
> I also saw Hillary and Biden as


Therefore, same!

Such stupid equivocation.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> My hometown:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange,you seem to be the freak diving headfirst into every thread to be a human shield for Trump. I will let the audience decide.


----------



## Litwin

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> My hometown:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange,you seem to be the freak diving headfirst into every thread to be a human shield for Trump. I will let the audience decide.


from my lovely odessa , i was there 3 times


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Death Angel said:


> Russia's New Afghanistan,  I hope


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*Moscow lovers where are you all ?* looks like your horde is losing this war ...bad news ? so what get over it )))


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

1srelluc said:


> Russians were not going to take initial casualties?


MOSCOW RIGHT NOW


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

WillHaftawaite said:


> Of course Trump is flawed
> 
> That's why I refused to vote for him in 2016 and 2020.
> 
> I also saw Hillary and Biden as flawed, which is why I couldn't vote for them
> 
> (NORMAL people didn't vote for ANY of them)
> 
> Let me guess....
> 
> 
> you voted for both idiots with the D behind their name.


*Kharkiv *, *Moscow lost *


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

*anti - Moscow protests in Belarus *


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ukranian nazis


exist only in your semi- commie dreams !
the reality :
Putin’s propaganda portrayed Ukraine as a fascist state filled with anti-Semites. Despite Ukrainians’ election of a Jewish president,​








						Russian Disinformation Distorted Reality in Ukraine. Americans Should Take Note.
					

Putin’s propaganda portrayed Ukraine as a fascist state filled with anti-Semites. Despite Ukrainians’ election of a Jewish president, the image has stuck.




					foreignpolicy.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Flash

I would surrender to her:






This is Miss Ukraine, Anastasiia Lenna. Anastasiia was crowned a national pageant winner at in 2015, as she dazzled in dresses and high heels but the model has swapped her glamorous lifestyle to put her body on the line for Ukraine.

Ukraine has 36,000 women serving in the military.

And they are fighting their hearts out


----------



## Litwin

an Ukrainian farmer has stolen pootler´s tank ))) LOL


----------



## Litwin

Tommy Tainant said:


> Ukranian nazis


----------



## Litwin

__





						Breaking News, Word News, Latest News, US, DC News, Entertainment, Arts | Latest Page News
					






					latestpagenews.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

#Ukrainien driver  throw molotov cocktails at russian military truck from his driving car... #Russia


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

* Ukrainian Army got themselves a modern T-72B3M from the Moscow Army; location unknown.*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Spirit of Ukrainian nation today


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

TOO LATE , YOU DIRTY BLOODY IVAN


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Molotov cocktails....WOW


----------



## Litwin

In 3 days Muscovites had sustained the equivalent of 25% of the casualties that the US sustained in 18 years in Iraq and Afghanistan.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

* 70% of Ukrainians believe Russia’s invasion will fail. 91% support Zelensky’s war effort policies #StopTheWar #Russia #Ukraine*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## miketx

Litwin said:


> View attachment 606182
> (Google translate) A whole reconnaissance platoon of the 74th Motorized Rifle Brigade surrendered near Chernihiv.
> 
> 
> 
> Moscow horde is losing war in Ukraine , pictures, videos the regular updates


You see it for yourself?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## CrusaderFrank




----------



## Litwin

LOOKS like your fav *muslims (chichi) *got badly f@cked by Ukrainians, how it feels , you Moscow poodle ?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## BackAgain

You’ll know that Russian troops are _really_ quitting when they surrender to CNN camera crews.


----------



## Litwin

BackAgain said:


> You’ll know that Russian troops are _really_ quitting when they surrender to CNN camera crews.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## task0778

_Eric Schmitt and Julian E. Barnes
Wed, March 2, 2022, 7:02 AM CST


WASHINGTON — Plagued by poor morale as well as fuel and food shortages, some Russian troops in Ukraine have surrendered en masse or sabotaged their own vehicles to avoid fighting, a senior Pentagon official said Tuesday.

Some entire Russian units have laid down their arms without a fight after confronting a surprisingly stiff Ukrainian defense, the official said. A significant number of the Russian troops are young conscripts who are poorly trained and ill-prepared for the all-out assault. And in some cases, Russian troops have deliberately punched holes in their vehicles’ gas tanks, presumably to avoid combat, the official said.

The Pentagon official declined to say how the military made these assessments — presumably a mosaic of intelligence including statements from captured Russian soldiers and communications intercepts — or how widespread these setbacks may be across the sprawling battlefield. The official spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss operational developments.

But taken together, these factors may help explain why Russian forces, including an ominous 40-mile convoy of tanks and armored vehicles near Kyiv, Ukraine’s capital, have come to a near crawl in recent days, U.S. officials said.

Besides dealing with shortages of fuel, food and spare parts, the Pentagon official said, Russian commanders leading that armored column toward Kyiv may also be “regrouping and rethinking” their battle plans, making adjustments on the fly to gain momentum for what U.S. intelligence and military officials say is an inevitable push in the next several days to encircle and ultimately capture the capital._









						Some Russian Troops are Surrendering or Sabotaging Vehicles, Pentagon Official Says
					

WASHINGTON — Plagued by poor morale as well as fuel and food shortages, some Russian troops in Ukraine have surrendered en masse or sabotaged their own vehicles to avoid fighting, a senior Pentagon official said Tuesday. Some entire Russian units have laid down their arms without a fight after...




					news.yahoo.com
				




NOTE:  This story came from the New York Times


AND

_Weeping Russian prisoners of war have said they had no idea they were being sent to invade Ukraine and were used like ‘cannon fodder’ by commanders who threw them into battle against ‘peaceful people defending their territory’ after Vladimir Putin’s forces took heavy losses in the opening days of the conflict.

‘This is not our war. Mothers and wives, collect your husbands. There is no need to be here,’ an injured soldier sat in front of a Ukrainian flag was filmed saying. Other footage showed handcuffed Russian prisoner crying, while saying: ‘They don’t even pick up the corpses, there are no funerals’.

And also:

In separate video posted on Telegram showed soldiers saying they were ‘demoralised’ when they realised they were being sent to fight in Ukraine.

‘We were told we would be enemies of the state and because it’s wartime, we might even be shot if we refused. We were thrown in as cannon fodder.’

He also claimed that Russian soldiers ‘in our unit at least, don’t want this war. We want to go home, we want peace.’









						'No Need to Be Here' Say Captured Russian Troops - Red Right Patriot
					

They say they were "deceived" by the Russian military.



					redrightpatriot.com
				



_


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Silver Cat

Litwin said:


>


Actually, Gostomel airport, as well as barracks of 4th Brigade, supposed to defend it, are now safe enough for Russian TV reporters. 
And yes, there is a difference how Russian and Ukrainian soldiers treat POWs.


----------



## Litwin

Silver Cat said:


> Brigade


ivan, your buddies dont want to fight anymore, why ?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Turtlesoup

Litwin said:


>


Interesting----The Ukrainians in the Blue puff jackets etc look to be a lot bigger than the Russian army guys?  Is that who we are seeing?  The small green guys are the Russians?


----------



## Litwin

Turtlesoup said:


> Interesting----The Ukrainians in the Blue puff jackets etc look to be a lot bigger than the Russian army guys?  Is that who we are seeing?  The small green guys are the Russians?


you are right , the Ukrainians are bigger than Muscovites


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Turtlesoup

Litwin said:


> you are right , the Ukrainians are bigger than Muscovites


Thank you...

Generations of communism malnourishment---looks to have left its mark.  

If Ukraine can just hold out a couple of more weeks---they have a good chance of winning ...but Putin is a desperate classic psychopath....he will do revenge attacks if he loses.   I suspect blowing up the nuke energy plant now captured.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Turtlesoup said:


> captured


and killed


----------



## Litwin

Turtlesoup said:


> The small green guys are the Russians?


yes


----------



## Litwin

Turtlesoup said:


> Putin is a desperate classic psychopath


just look at this )))


----------



## Flash




----------



## Litwin

ivan lovers  think that they are funny, but in reality you are much  like these 2 ivans


how it feels, ivan ?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

Turtlesoup said:


> Thank you...
> 
> Generations of communism malnourishment---looks to have left its mark.
> 
> If Ukraine can just hold out a couple of more weeks---they have a good chance of winning ...but Putin is a desperate classic psychopath....he will do revenge attacks if he loses.   I suspect blowing up the nuke energy plant now captured.


Also, Putin put the fodder at the front of the advance. Teenagers.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Turtlesoup said:


> Putin is a desperate classic psychopath


+1,  Sumskaya, *Javelin*, a tank in the trash, the lattice did not help


----------



## Litwin




----------



## badger2

And no Ukrainian is concerned about Putin's 10,000 Chechens who pray before going into battle?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana

badger2 said:


> And no Ukrainian is concerned about Putin's 10,000 Chechens who pray before going into battle?


The same Chechens they sent back to Chechnya with their tails between their legs in 2014? Nope.


----------



## Litwin

badger2 said:


> no Ukrainian is concerned about Putin's 10,000 Chechens who pray before going into battle?


MANY OF THEM KILLED already , kadyrovtsy are light armed and  dying the  flies,  Ivan


----------



## Litwin

“Elite” Chechen “fighters” Part 8 : Putin brought those soldiers from over 1700km away to they death in Ukraine! Graphic Video shows Aftermath of Russian Backed Kadyrovtsy chechen Forces convoy being destroyed by Ukranian Armed Forces in an ambush.


----------



## Litwin

sometimes i feel sorry for moscow hordemen , your czar hate you ivans


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

death to the moscow horde


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## IamZ

Litwin said:


>


----------



## Litwin

IamZ said:


>


dont worry you war- criminal i will bring you in the Hague, to your war- sex criminal serbs


----------



## Litwin




----------



## IamZ

Litwin said:


>


Russia will win!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## IamZ

Litwin said:


>


----------



## Litwin

IamZ said:


> win





IamZ said:


> Russia will win!


in BJ competition in the Hague *prisons *, ivan. the Russian ground forces are on the precipice of a total logistical breakdown. The losses are going to start piling up - they might even multiply. That's the encouraging part; that's also the scary part. Putin is going to be seeing more and more images of Russian troops with hands behind their heads if their lucky, and lying in pools of their own blood if they're not. He's going to be humiliated, and then enraged. Russia cannot invade and occupy Ukraine; they can only destroy it, which Putin is not above trying to do, with any means at his disposal.

I also worry about how this is going to affect the dynamics of the conflict vis-a-vis Russia/NATO because Putin isn't just looking to dominate Ukraine; he's clearly all along been trying to send a message to NATO, the West, and allies worldwide. He wants to intimidate NATO. Everything I've read about the piece of shit indicates he's not above using nuclear or chem weapons, and there has to be a plan to respond. Even now, Russia's economic activity (even Putin's personal financial activity) isn't being shut off. They need to be prepared to do so. This would probably mean an instant recession for most major economies, but it would be worth the cost.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Sad thing is....this "Circus" is killing thousands and displacing millions.  No one will ever forget who the ringleader is...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

a Moscow POW´s badge "It´ll be great hunt     " a quote from mowgli´s book


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

the screen reads "distance of 935 meters" ... in Arabic


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

SU- 35


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Russian air support: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Wait comrades vodka first


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Moscow LIED TO PULL BACK FROM KYIV, AND GETS IT'S ASS KICKED​


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

THE UKRAINIANS HAVE NEARLY DESTROYED ONE OF THE RUSSIAN ARMY’S BEST REGIMENTS || 2022​


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

The skill of the Ukrainian operator, how he keeps the reticule off the target to the last moment (avoiding the laser being detected by the target)


----------



## Litwin




----------



## toobfreak

Litwin said:


> View attachment 606182



That's you waiting for your proctology exam, isn't it?

Get those pants down, soldier and yer ass up!


----------



## miketx

Why is this troll allowed to spew propaganda day in and day out?


----------



## Litwin

Bravery.... nothing more Honorable than Defending the Homeland from Tyranny 🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦🇺🇦


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

azov in action


----------



## Litwin

Quick guesstimate 20 Orcs died. This might be big resuppy for the Mariupol fighters. Huge suppy of new guns, ammo, and extras. Plus whatever foods they might have. Mariupol still in the fight.


----------



## Litwin

Easter Bunny passing out free eggs.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

'I'm smiling': Ret. Lt. Gen. Hertling reacts to Putin news​


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## JWBooth

If the Ukes don’t di di mau pretty quick, the divisions to be lost at Severodonetsk are gonna make their sweeping victory less likely.


----------



## Litwin

JWBooth said:


> victory


ivan , watch this


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Most of the leftist have forgotten about Ukraine 
Theyre on abortion guns and m9nkey pox 

Ukraine is so yesterday .....have you made a contribution to drag time story hour BIGOT!



Zelensky’s Prediction…is this another joke?
Zelenky is an actor. Madonna or that singer Britney-something would have been just as ‘accurate’ by re-tweeting random communist bots.
If Zelensky had a rat’s tail of predictive ability or wisdom, Ukraine would not be choking on a mouthful of cheese with a broken neck. Ukraine is trapped. Ukraine is being destroyed. This was an elective war.
Just 90 days ago, Ukraine was a global breadbasket. Today, despite massive international assistance, Ukraine cannot hide that its army and people are being shredded and a breadbasket is facing Holodomor II. Millions of Ukrainians have fled.
You wanted this war, Zelensky. You got it.
A wise man with predictive abilities, a Ukrainian patriot, would have stopped doing business with dirty-Bidens. There would be no war.

Stop all weapons flows to Ukraine. This is not our war. A wise man would have realized that huge numbers of Ameri 
cans will not join battle just because some distant “partner” who bribed our government asks, demands, pleads, begs. This is an elective war. Slam the door. We are not your 911.

America is being invaded. Communist forces permeate our government.
Any squirrel in the tree should see these famines coming. Ukraine and their Zelensky entered this willingly.










						Zelensky’s Prediction…is this another joke?
					

Connect with Michael Yon and other members of Michael Yon community




					michaelyon.locals.com


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Opinion | Kissinger vs. Soros on Russia and Ukraine
					

The notable nonagenerians offer dueling visions of world order at the World Economic Forum.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Litwin

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Opinion | Kissinger vs. Soros on Russia and Ukraine
> 
> 
> The notable nonagenerians offer dueling visions of world order at the World Economic Forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wsj.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## gipper

Litwin said:


>


Adolf are you doing okay?


----------



## Litwin

muslim cuckold , okay?


----------



## gipper

Litwin said:


> muslim cuckold , okay?


Why do you choose to believe propaganda Adolf?


----------



## Litwin

gipper said:


> propaganda


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## gipper

Litwin said:


>


Is this another disinformation story like the Russians raping little boys and girls?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

gipper said:


> Russians raping little boys


all muscovites and ll you in love with them are pederasts,  you know GULAG - prison culture of the natural *slaves *


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Litwin said:


>


This is a better video, it doesn't have the big banner captions.

At the 10-11 second mark- when he is entering in the target information, look close.

He is typing the letters "ORCS"  

LMAO.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Litwin said:


>


Also notice the proximity fuse at the 2:00 mark in your video.

This is the effect.


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Also notice the proximity fuse at the 2:00 mark in your video.
> 
> This is the effect.


dont you think that we have here the second Crimean war (1854-56) ? and the results will be the similar ?


----------



## para bellum

Litwin said:


> dont you think that we have here the second Crimean war (1854-56) ? and the results will be the similar ?


Definitely outside my wheelhouse, I will leave that to the historians.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

By Russian 🐖 logic the helicopter successfully intercepted the missile so it was a Russian victory.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


>


*Moscow horde's war record *:-
1856 defeated by Britain and France
1905 defeated by Japan
1917 defeated by Germany
*1920 defeated by Poland, Finland,  Estonia and all Baltic states *
1939 defeated by Finland
1969 defeated by China
1989 defeated by Afghanistan
1989 defeated in the Cold War. 
1996 defeated by Chechnya 
2022 defeated by Ukraine
In WW2 it was Stalin's NKVD that won the war : officers who wouldn't advance were shot or sent to the Gulags. Millions went to the Gulags, including Solzhenitsyn
Moscow's only victories come from invading smaller countries :-
a) Hungary 1956
b) Czechoslovakia 1968
c) Moldova 1992
d) Georgia 2008


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

Find an Ukrainian victory:


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Find an Ukrainian victory:


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


>


Oh well, twitter again. 

Meanwhile in Ukraine:
"As of June 21, Russian units liberated the towns of Ustinovka, Mirnaya Dolina and the village of Podlesnoe (near Mirnaya Dolina).

The Russian military reached the town of Rai-Aleksandrovka and established a tight fire control over the only road that leads from the areas of Zolotoe and Gorskoe. According to reports, over 2,000 troops of the Ukrainian Armed Forces (and various neo-Nazi formations integrated into them) appeared to be encircled there.

It should be noted that the estimated number of pro-Kyiv troops surrounded in Severodonetsk is about 2,500. Together with the Zolotoe group, this is 4,500 fighters encircled in this sector of operations."








						War In Ukraine Day 118: More Pockets For God Of Pockets
					

June 21 was marked not only by new revelations regarding the recent failed attack of Kyiv’s forces on Zmeinyy Island...




					southfront.org


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> twitter again.


YES, YOU RAPIST , YOU HATE IT, SO WHAT ?


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> YES, YOU RAPIST , YOU HATE IT, SO WHAT ?


Do these videos appear every week anew?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Half Russian separatist force dead or wounded - UK
					

UK military intelligence believes the Donetsk militia in occupied Ukraine has lost 55% of its force.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


>








"On June 21, 620 AFU members were killed and 51 military vehicles were destroyed by Russian forces, according to the Russian MOD"








						Military Situation In Ukraine On June 22, 2020 (Map Update)
					

Russia struck military assets of the AFU near Sidorovo with high-precision missiles Russia struck military assets of the AFU near...




					southfront.org
				




How long will Kiev continue to send their people into death?


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Russian forces


any commnet on *this *, ivan ?


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> any commnet on *this *, ivan ?
> View attachment 661016


Zorro was here?


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> Zorro was here?


yes, ivan zorro, much like you


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> yes, ivan zorro, much like you


They took over your troll office.


----------



## Litwin

Bleipriester said:


> They took over your troll office.


keep sucking muslims off ,  ivan


----------



## Bleipriester

Litwin said:


> keep sucking muslims off ,  ivan


You are hungry troll in poor country oppressed by corrupt gangs. If you´d be a Westerner you´d know the place is full of angry Muslims.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

This is an interesting video. It shows either a SMArt155 or BONUS round hitting a Russian Pantsir launcher.

These are "fire and forget" rounds, each one contains 2 parachute or glide submunitions that scan the area for targets. When they detect a target that matches their library, they detonate an EFP.


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> This is an interesting video. It shows either a SMArt155 or BONUS round hitting a Russian Pantsir launcher.
> 
> These are "fire and forget" rounds, each one contains 2 parachute or glide submunitions that scan the area for targets. When they detect a target that matches their library, they detonate an EFP.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

for Baron


----------



## para bellum

para bellum said:


> This is an interesting video. It shows either a SMArt155 or BONUS round hitting a Russian Pantsir launcher.


And another one was posted today using the same munition. These might have come from France with the Caesars.


----------



## para bellum

Litwin said:


>


I've seen so many ammunition sites destroyed in the last 2 weeks. 

One important thing about these large depots- when they go, they take a lot of tactical trucks with them. This is my favorite so far.


This one's pretty good too.


HIMARS comes out at night...


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## ESay

Litwin said:


>


 Girkin is used on purpose. I fear that he is pushing some narratives that Russian government wants from him. Maybe Russian public is being prepared for escalation of the war.


----------



## Litwin

ESay said:


> Girkin is used on purpose. I fear that he is pushing some narratives that Russian government wants from him. Maybe Russian public is being prepared for escalation of the war.


----------



## Bleipriester




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

ESay said:


> Girkin is used on purpose. I fear that he is pushing some narratives that Russian government wants from him. Maybe Russian public is being prepared for escalation of the war.


NO MAN,  they dont have resources for escalation of the war.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Litwin said:


>


I thought that was a new method of speed limit enforcement.


----------



## Litwin

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> I thought that was a new method of speed limit enforcement.


one for sure the *dirty *mongols have lost this war already


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Lol. The T-72 turret attempted to reattach itself.


----------



## xyz

I was reading an article that some Russian soldiers were given old rusty rifles, as well as old uniforms, no food and so on.


----------



## Litwin

xyz said:


> I was reading an article that some Russian soldiers were given old rusty rifles, as well as old uniforms, no food and so on.











						Why is Russia Using Mosin Nagants in Ukraine?
					

We examine the Mosin Nagant 91/30 Sniper Rifle variants that appear to be in use with Russian backed militias in Ukraine!




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Ukraine is not playground for the hordesmen . Good work


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

#Azov


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## BackAgain

ZZ PUPPS said:


> You need to stop watching Stripes.


They’re pussies!


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Toro




----------



## Litwin

Toro said:


> View attachment 686600


Ukraine's Azov fighters pledge to 'repel and punish' the horde in Independence Day address​


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

death to THE MOSCOW HORDE !


----------



## Litwin

death to THE MOSCOW HORDE !


Huge Respect to Ukraine! What a Nation! What a Brave People! They say NO to Russian imperialism. The say NO to moscow Invaders. They say NO to moscow war criminals. They say NO to moscow baby killers. They say NO to moscow Terrorist. They fight for their Independence. They fight for FREEDOM. they fight for their friends and family. They fight for everyone who enjoys Freedom.   Huge Respect.  Ukraine will win. Slava Ukraine.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Dmitry Bulgakov: Putin fires deputy defence chief amid supply failures
					

Analysts have cited supply chains as a reason why Russia's invasion of Ukraine has faltered.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Apparently this Russian soldier was unaware that he was a POW, lol.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> You can't really believe this?


Yes, whats about you , do you believe what you *see *?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## EvilCat Breath

Litwin said:


> Yes, whats about you , do you believe what you *see *?


I haven't seen anything.  Ukraine was gloriously winning in FEBRUARY.  The needle hasn't moved.  Ukraine is still gloriously winning with nothing being won at all.  It's like the Emperor's New Clothes of wars.  No.  I really don't believe the videos, confessions and statements.  What it looks like more than anything is Zelensky has discovered a way to milk the US and is squeezing as hard as he can.


----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> I haven't seen anything.


try again ivan lover 

what do you see here ?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Litwin said:


> try again ivan lover
> 
> what do you see here ?



I see whatever the makers of the tweet and you tube want me to see.  So do you.  The glorious fighters of glorious Ukraine win every battle.   They are beating the destroyed Russian military back to Moscow itself.  Right off whatever in Ukraine passes as Universal's back lot.. They just keep running out of weapons.  We have to send weapons.  And money of course.  Salaries have to be paid.  The damage in Florida won't reduce the financial flow will it?  

I do not  trust Zelensky any more than Putin


----------



## Litwin

EvilCat Breath said:


> The glorious fighters of glorious Ukraine win every battle.


look ivan lover. i dont ask you about *every  battle* of this war , i ask you about these *maps*. what they tell you ?


----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Litwin said:


> Dmitry Bulgakov: Putin fires deputy defence chief amid supply failures
> 
> 
> Analysts have cited supply chains as a reason why Russia's invasion of Ukraine has faltered.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com


Putin gives his mobilization speech, 3 days later fires the General in charge of Russian logistics.

3 days ago we hear about 1.5 million winter uniforms "disappearing" and the new conscripts have nothing to wear to the war.

And people wonder why Russia is losing.


----------



## Toro

EvilCat Breath said:


> I haven't seen anything.  Ukraine was gloriously winning in FEBRUARY.  The needle hasn't moved.  Ukraine is still gloriously winning with nothing being won at all.  It's like the Emperor's New Clothes of wars.  No.  I really don't believe the videos, confessions and statements.  What it looks like more than anything is Zelensky has discovered a way to milk the US and is squeezing as hard as he can.



Fuck you’re stupid. 

Keep clinging psycho.


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Putin gives his mobilization speech, 3 days later fires the General in charge of Russian logistics.
> 
> 3 days ago we hear about 1.5 million winter uniforms "disappearing" and the new conscripts have nothing to wear to the war.
> 
> And people wonder why Russia is losing.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Drone caught a couple of Russian soldiers during an "intimate moment" 18+


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Drone caught a couple of Russian soldiers during an "intimate moment" 18+


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Drone caught a couple of Russian soldiers during an "intimate moment" 18+


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Poor mobiks didn't even get the chance to be killed in Ukraine, lol.









						Russian military truck driver mows down conscripts at secret base
					

Israpil Abkherdilayev, 22, a contract soldier, rammed a KamAZ military transport into a group of conscripts at a training ground near the city of Mirny, northwest Russia, around 7pm on Thursday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## para bellum

Different one, lol.


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Different one, lol.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

Russian basic training, lol.


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Russian basic training, lol.


lol


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## para bellum

RuZZian gymnast. I give him an 8 on the dismount.


----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> RuZZian gymnast. I give him an 8 on the dismount.


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

para bellum said:


> Drone caught a couple of Russian soldiers during an "intimate moment" 18+



I can’t see the explosion the *paratroopers balls are blocking the shot.*


----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin




----------



## Litwin

Ukraine Defeats Russia's 1st Guard Tanks Army #military #russia #military #war #ukraine
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Litwin




----------

